# Game of Thrones



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2010)

HBO posted this 10 minute behind the scenes. It will begin in April.

YouTube - Inside Game Of Thrones (HBO)


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks awesome.  Made me think of Sparticus on starz.  The main character got cancer and will not be returning for season 2.  Very sad, but I am glad they are continuing the series.  I hope it holds up.  But yeah that show you posted looks great.  I will def be watching.  HBO has the best series.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 8, 2010)

I just read the books, they're kick ass.  Hopefully George R. R. Martin finishes them before he dies; the fat lazy bastard. O yah, the show looks good to


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2011)

From EW.com

Winter — at least a sample of it — is coming sooner than you think.

HBO is presenting a 15-minute preview of the premiere of _Game of Thrones_ two weeks before its full fledged scheduled debut date. The preview, which will air at 9 p.m. on Sunday, April 3, will be immediately available on HBO.com and On Demand, to help further ramp up hype for the show.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cool. And HBO does have the best shows on t.v.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2011)

"Whores rarely sink."

YouTube - Game Of Thrones: Character Feature - Petyr "Littlefinger" Baelish (HBO)


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2011)

This video is private.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> This video is private.


 
That is odd. The links I posted are on one of the HBO youtube channels. If you mean you can't see these clips then you can try the homepage for the show on HBO.com.

House Stark:

YouTube - Game Of Thrones: House Stark Feature (HBO)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2011)

This should help:

UPDATE: Two New Game Of Thrones Trailers & Location Pics


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2011)

Khal Drogo

YouTube - Game Of Thrones: Character Feature - Khal Drogo (HBO)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> From EW.com
> 
> Winter ??? at least a sample of it ??? is coming sooner than you think.
> 
> HBO is presenting a 15-minute preview of the premiere of _Game of Thrones_ two weeks before its full fledged scheduled debut date. The preview, which will air at 9 p.m. on Sunday, April 3, will be immediately available on HBO.com and On Demand, to help further ramp up hype for the show.


 
It's online now for those who missed it:

Watch The First 15 Minutes Of Game Of Thrones


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2011)

Some of the dishes inspired by the show do look really good. Especially to those of us who are dieting...

YouTube - Foodie International Visits the Game of Thrones Food Truck (Best Version)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2011)

The Making of runs about 25 minutes:

YouTube - Making Game Of Thrones (HBO)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube - Game Of Thrones Author George R.R. Martin Interview @ A Taste Of Westeros Food Truck Day #5


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2011)

Viewer's Map

HBO: Game of Thrones: Viewer's Guide


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 15, 2011)

This Sunday, Sunday, Sunday.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2011)

YouTube - GAME OF THRONES: Kit Harington interview


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeehah:

Game.of.Thrones.S01E01.HDTV.XviD-FEVER.avi


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2011)

I just caught the ass end, so does that Peeping Tom little boy die or is his pet wolf going to transform into a werewolf and catch him?  HBO makes movies similar to heroin, they leave you needing your next fix, that's why I like shows like Psych or Dr. Who usually they solve the case or the world by the end of the episode and pepper in cliff hangers, not a cliff hanger after every episode....


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2011)

maniclion said:


> I just caught the ass end, so does that Peeping Tom little boy die or is his pet wolf going to transform into a werewolf and catch him? HBO makes movies similar to heroin, they leave you needing your next fix, that's why I like shows like Psych or Dr. Who usually they solve the case or the world by the end of the episode and pepper in cliff hangers, not a cliff hanger after every episode....


 

I know- some of the shows I like toss a cliffhanger and force people to go nuts waiting for months for the next season. At least with this it is only a week's wait.

EW's episode recap:

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/game-o...ly is the best? Put your sibling to the test!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2011)

This was fast:


HBO has renewed its fantasy series “Game of Thrones” after only airing one episode.
Sunday night’s “Thrones” premiere averaged a decent 4.2 million viewers across three separate airings. The original 9 p.m. broadcast attracted 2.2 million.  For the sake of comparison, the similarly highly hyped drama “Boardwalk Empire” bowed with  7.1 million viewers back in September.
“We are delighted by the way David Benioff and D.B. Weiss have brought George R.R. Martin’s amazing book series to the screen, and thrilled by the support of the media and our viewers,” HBO’s programming president Michael Lombardo said. “This is the continuation of an exciting creative partnership.”
This announcement should come as no surprise given HBO’s costly stake in the creation and promotion of “Thrones.” (Seasons One’s price tag was an estimated $50 million.)
Season Two will most likely be based on “A Clash of Kings,” the second book in George R.R. Martin’s best-sellingseries_ A Song of Ice and Fire_.

'Game of Thrones' Crowned With Second Season Renewal | XFINITY TV News


----------



## tommyel56 (Apr 20, 2011)

NICE POST (Just trying to get my post count to 50 so I can PM... SORRY!)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2011)

*Snow*






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2011)

*Natalie Dormer Joins Game Of Thrones Season 2 As Margery Tyrell *

The first cast addition to the second season of HBO's Fantasy series is _Captain America: TFA_ And _Tudors_ actress Natalie Dormer.. 
Here we have the first of what is sure to be many casting additions for the second season of _Game Of Thrones_. 







 THR report.. 

_The Tudors actress Natalie Dormer has joined the cast of HBO’s Game of Thrones for the second season, The Hollywood Reporter confirms. 

Dormer, who played Anne Boleyn on the Showtime drama, has been added as a series regular for the epic series based on the George R.R. Martin books. 

Dormer will play Margaery Tyrell, a beautiful and shrewd woman from House Tyrell. She is set to marry King Robert’s brother Renly Baratheon, in part to support his bid to take the Throne from King Joffrey._​
As many of you will know, we will also be seeing Dormer as Private Lorraine in _Captain America: TFA_. Fans of teh show may be curious as to what Renly is doing marrying his gay lover(Loras Tyrell)'s sister. Well, as THR mention, it's all just a bit of politicking. Margaery places a fairly major role in the story from the second book on. Expect announcement for the other major players(Stannis Baratheon, Mellisandre, Jaquen Hagar etc) soon enough as the show resumes filming in July. 

Natalie Dormer Joins Game Of Thrones Season 2 As Margery Tyrell


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 25, 2011)

Dammit I can't get the second episode!  I've got the first and then 3 and 4 but I don't want to watch without seeing the second one.

I wish I wasn't too cheap to pay for HBO.


----------



## Imosted (Jun 25, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Dammit I can't get the second episode!  I've got the first and then 3 and 4 but I don't want to watch without seeing the second one.
> 
> I wish I wasn't too cheap to pay for HBO.




use torrents, i downloaded all of them


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in the middle of reading the books , they are awesome


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2011)

RUMOR: Christopher Eccleston & Tony Curran Up For Roles In Game Of Thrones Season 2

*RUMOR: Christopher Eccleston & Tony Curran Up For Roles In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

According to Den of Geek, both former _Dr Who_ Christopher Eccleston and Tony Curran(also a _Dr Who_ alumnus) are lined up for roles in the second season of HBO's drama/fantasy series... 
We already had one bit of official casting news for the second season of _Game Of Thrones_, with Natalie Dormer being cast as Margaery Tyrell. Now we have rumors of two more actors in line for roles. According to Den Of Geek.. 






_There are also unconfirmed rumours that Christopher Eccleston and Tony Curran are being lined up for roles, but we'll see what happens there, and bring you more news when we get it._​
It's really not a lot to go on, but if they are cast, who might they play? The most obvious choice for Eccleston would be Stannis Baratheon I think since he is the biggest character addition in the second book anyway. Curran(_Underworld: Evolution _) might fit the part of Jaquen Hagar? He has the red hair. But there are quite a few character either one might fit. Take this with the usual grain of salt for now but I'll do my best to get some more info on this.


----------



## Patmuscle (Jun 28, 2011)

love this show


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite show on HBO now.  Up there with True Blood.  "The Wire" was the best show of all times though.  Boardwalk Empire is great as well.  HBO has the best series.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a sick show but the books are so much better.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> It's a sick show but the books are so much better.



I got through about 50 pages.  Took me like 4 days.  It wasn't an easy read.  Way to many names to try to remember and pronounce.  Even the first episode was a lot to take in.  Plus they are about 850 pages x 4 books.  That would take me 2 years.  I'll stick with my John Grisham.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2011)

Game of Thrones' Writer/Producer Team Talk Season 2 Storyline


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 1, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> I got through about 50 pages.  Took me like 4 days.  It wasn't an easy read.  Way to many names to try to remember and pronounce.  Even the first episode was a lot to take in.  Plus they are about 850 pages x 4 books.  That would take me 2 years.  I'll stick with my John Grisham.



It took the guy over 5 years to write A Dance With Dragons which comes out this month on the 12th.  I hope he get his shit together and writes the last two before he dies.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was beyond bummed when I came back from vacation late last week and watched the current episode, only to find the next episode is Spring 2012. 

I gotta get the books now!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> I was beyond bummed when I came back from vacation late last week and watched the current episode, only to find the next episode is Spring 2012.
> 
> I gotta get the books now!



...Which I just did!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2011)

*Game of Thrones Season Two Casting News *

A key figure in Season 2 has been cast and she's a "giant". 





We'll not an actual mythological giant but at 6'-3", Gwendoline Christie is probably going to have a hard time finding a date to the Sadie Hawkins Dance. Still, it's not all bad being that tall. She perfectly fits the physical description of Brienne Tarth, a key character in Season 2 of Game of Thrones. For those of you that haven't read the books, hears a description: 


Brienne Tarth is the only daughter and heiress of Lord Selwyn Tarth of Evenfall Hall; she had three siblings, none of which survived childhood. Larger and stronger than most men, Brienne is a skilled warrior and longs to be a knight. She has an awkward personality, but is also honest and stubborn. She holds a naïvely idealized notion of knighthood despite the insults she receives from many knights, who call her ???Brienne the Beauty??? to mock her ugliness. She is also known as ???Brienne, the Maid of Tarth???, but her most common and neutral nickname is ???Brienne of Tarth???, as she is both from the House and island of Tarth. She is one of the deadliest fighters in the novel and does a whole lot of killing and maiming.​
Season Two of Game of Thrones premiers in Spring 2012 and begins principal filming this summer in Ireland. How's that beard coming Ror? 



Gwendoline is a VERY tall woman.








She's a well known model. A google search will turn up very "interesting" photos.








This is a depiction of the character she will be playing. No she does not have that special ability, lol.









Game of Thrones Season Two Casting News


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2011)

TWITTER SCOOP: Game of Thrones Season 2 Casting News

*TWITTER SCOOP: Game of Thrones Season 2 Casting News *

An actor from the canceled STARZ show Camelot has revealed some interesting casting news about HBO's _Game of Thrones_. Really opens up the possibility of an A-lister joining the show in Season 2. 
British actor Clive Standen, who most recently played _Sir Gawain_ in Starz’s now defunct _Camelot_, has let slip via Twitter
	
 that he has heard the names of three actors that will be added to the Game of Thrones cast for season two. He calls the news “MASSIVE” and reveals that one of the 3 appeared with him on Camelot, while another appeared in some other Arthurian film or TV show. 






While I could care less about someone from STARZ's Camelot being cast in the show, it's the second tweet that gets me excited. Based on that statement and the fact that he described the news as *MASSIVE CASTING NEWS* could we be looking at either Richard Gere [First Knight], Clive Owen [King Arthur], or maybe...gasp....Sean Connery
	
 [First Knight]?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2011)

Game of Thrones Nominated For 13 Emmy Awards

The outstanding HBO
	
 drama has been nominated for 13 Emmy Awards. See the notable nominations and a few snubs. 




It probably comes as no surprise that HBO's new fantasy drama, _Game of Thrones_ has garnered 13 Emmy Nominations. The show has been generating buzz ever since the premiere episode. Some of the Notable nominations are for: 





Drama Series
Supporting Actor in a Drama Series [Peter Dinklage]
Directing for a Drama Series [Tim Van Patten, pilot]
Writing for a Drama Series [David Benioff and D.B. Weiss]

I'm thrilled with the number of nominations for the show but I feel that Sean Bean definitely should have been nominated for _Lead Actor in a Drama Series_ and that his female counterpart, Michelle Fairley should have received a nomination for _Lead Actress in a Drama Series_. Also, the series didn't receive a single nomination in any of the Music categories. The intro music alone is Emmy worthy and the shows musical score only gets better from there.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Only ex fatties with red hair and chicken legs watch this show.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2011)

I just started to watch this show and damn its good. Raw n nasty with blood, sex, betrayal. Oh did i say sex and naked women showing off their titties!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 17, 2011)

True blood has been kind of weak this season so far.  Can't wait for Boardwalk Empire to come back.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2011)

*Stannis Baratheon & Melisandre Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

The biggest new additions to the soon to film second season of HBO's
	
 awesome fantasy drama series have been cast. Click to see who will be playing the ruthless Stannis and his sorceress Melisandre.. 
Fans of the _Song Of Ice And Fire_ books by George RR Martin have been anxiously waiting to see who would be cast as Stannis in the second season of HBO's tv adaptation. Well now we not only find out, but also who will be playing his right hand woman as it were, Melisandre.. 






From EW.. 

_Melisandre will be played by *Carice van Houten*, a Dutch stage and film actress. She???s appeared in the movies Valkyrie and Repo Men. I think you???ll agree she looks just about perfect for Melisandre. 

And Stannis will be played by??? 

British actor *Stephen Dillane*, best known to U.S. audiences by playing Thomas Jefferson in HBO???s John Adams._​
Fans of the book will know the roles these two play but for those that haven't read on to _A Clash Of Kings_.. 

_These two major roles are paired together in the story: Melisandre is powerful woman who counsels the late King Robert???s older brother, Stannis Baratheon, in his quest to claim the Iron Throne. She???s described as a seductive force possessing prophetic powers who???s willing to impose her religion on the world by any means necessary. While Stannis believes himself to be the Iron Throne???s rightful heir. He???s described as humorless and authoritative, with a strict moral code, but is gradually succumbing to the power of his newfound religion._​
Stannis Baratheon & Melisandre Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2011)

More Game Of Thrones Casting News: Liam Cunningham Joins As Davos Seaworth

EW have another casting scoop for the second season of HBO's
	
 _Game Of Thrones_. Irish actor Liam Cunningham(_Clash Of The Titans, Camelot_) will play fan favorite Davos, the "Onion Knight".. 
Following on from the earlier news that Stannis and Melisandre have been cast in season two of _Game Of Thrones_ was have word that Liam Cunningham will be playing Stannis's most trusted adviser, Davos Seaworth.. 






From EW.. 

_The final major new role on HBO???s Game of Thrones has been filled: Irish actor Liam Cunningham has landed the part of Davos for the show???s second season. 
Cunningham has appeared in many productions over the years, including Starz??? now defunct Camelot, the recent Clash of the Titans remake and The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor._​
Davos is a very popular character among fans of George RR Martin's books because he is one of the few moral, good hearted men left in the story. He is also very loyal to the somewhat ruthless Stannis however, and this gets him into some sticky situations. A former smuggler, Davos was landed the nicname "The Onion Knight" because he managed to smuggle food into Stannis's castle
	
 in wartime. Stannis rewarded him with a Knighthood, but took two of his fingers for the crime of smuggling. Davos wears the finger bones around his neck for luck.


----------



## busyLivin (Jul 21, 2011)

Game of Thrones was the best show I've seen in years... so glad they're based on books, which I began reading... after HBO axed Carnivale I'm leery about watching these types of shows that take multiple seasons to tell a story. At least with the books I can find out how it ends if it doesn't meet HBO's viewership requirements.

True Blood's beginning to annoy me.  I've seen every episode.. they just seem to add more mythological characters constantly. We now have vampires, werewolves, mind-readers/faeries/faerie godmothers, witches, shape-shifters, were-panthers, and demons.  Every week I'm waiting for a goblin or a troll to make an appearance.

I watched Boardwalk Empire's first season, but find it really boring so far.  Not enough action for me 

Anyone watch Sons of Anarchy? That's phenomenal.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2011)

SDCC'11" Game of Thrones Season Three Will Deviate From Books

Speaking at Comic-Con, David Benioff explained that _Storm of Swords_ is simply too long to cover in one season: 


"If we're lucky enough, if we have a season three, that's when it will start not corresponding so neatly to the books because Storm of Swords is too big to do as one season," he said. 

"Our hope has always been that we can keep this alive somehow. There's a certain scene - I'm not even going to say the name of the scene because the name itself is a spoiler... Let's call it 'RW'. We've always felt that if we can get to 'RW', then we've accomplished something."​
Author George R.R. Martin added: 


"When they film it and show it, I'm going to try to arrange to be out of the country during that period and some place that doesn't actually have television yet."​

Gettign back to Season Two, Benioff stated: 


"We have a bunch of great new characters coming in," he said. "We've already got such an incredible cast, but it's time to meet the Red Priestess. 

"It's time to see those dragons and wolves start to grow up. There's bad stuff lurking north of the wall. It's a season of exploration."​
UPDATE:Oliver Ford Davies, best known for playing Naboo politician Sio Bibble in The Phantom
	
 Menace, has reportedly been cast as Maester Cressen.MTV


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2011)

SDCC'11: Game Of Thrones Panel Vids

Check out 5 vids covering the entire panel for HBO's
	
 _Game Of Thrones_, which turned out to be the most popular panel by far from the first day of Comic Con
	
. Some hints are given about future seasons, with the controversial "Red Wedding
	
" also being mentioned..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2011)

Carice van Houten On Joining Game Of Thrones Season 2

*Carice van Houten On Joining Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

The Dutch actress recently recorded a video interview with REVU in which she speaks about joining the cast of HBO's
	
 fantasy drama series as the Sorceress Melisandre. She also reveals that she was originally up for a role in the first season.. 
You can watch the following video interview if you like but unless you speak Dutch, the only reason will be to see the lovely Miss van Houten. Our paraphrased transcript is below.. 








In the interview van Houten reveals that she was originally up for a role in the first season but had to turn it down due to time constraints. The part she would have played is unknown but is believed to be that of Queen Cersei(now played by Lena Headey). HBO came back and asked her to audition for another role and she won the part of Stannis Baratheon's Sorceress Melisandre.. 

_"It???s quite a manipulative roll. She???s a priestess and she has no problem seducing men and making them do whatever she wants. 

The series hasn???t made a great impact on my life yet. But there are a lot of expectations. There are so many people that love the series and that have read the books a thousand times over. It seems to be quite the hit in America and even in The Netherlands it has a large following, even though it has not been shown on television over here. So there is a lot of pressure to do it right."_​
Van Outen also says that she has signed on for several seasons.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2011)

First Set Pics From Game Of Thrones Season 2, More Info Revealed

*First Set Pics From Game Of Thrones Season 2, More Info Revealed *

Nothing too revealing, but a blogger has captured a couple of nice snaps of the 7 New Gods Of Westeros in their statue form from the Northern Ireland set of HBO's
	
 fantasy drama series. We also have some info on how many eps season 2 will be.. 










The statues represent the "New Gods" or simply The 7. They are made up of the Father, the Mother, the Warrior, the Crone, the Smith, the Maid, and the Stranger. These Gods replaced what re known as "The Old Gods", mainly worshiped in the North by the Starks and their kin. But when the Red God Rhllor begins to amass a vast number of believers, even the New Gods are discarded among many. In some cases forcibly as you will see in season 2 as Melisandre and her like begin to burn the effigies. Expect that to happen to the wooden props you see above. 

In other news, HBO execs have revealed that the next season will also be 10 episodes and that to do any more than that could "dilute the quality". They also say that they are willing to keep going with the show as long as author George RR martin is willing to keep writing! Great news, lets just hope they commit to that.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2011)

Gemma Whelan Cast As Yara Greyjoy In Game Of Thrones Season 2

*Gemma Whelan Cast As Yara Greyjoy In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

That's right, the name change is official. Gemma Whelan will portray the ferocious Yara(formerly Asha) Greyjoy in HBO's
	
 currently shooting second season of the fantasy drama series.. 
Whelan has been rumored for the role for a while now but EW have confirmed it.. 






_Producers have tapped Gemma Whelan (Gulliver???s Travels, The Wolfman) to play Yara Greyjoy, the older sister of the Stark family???s impulsive young ward Theon. Yara defies the Ironborn traditions of her family by commanding her own ship and leading men into battle, as well as having a penchant for axes._​
The character's name was changed from the novel's Asha to Yara because the show's producers felt that Asha was too similar sounding to the minor character Osha. The Wildling woman who's name is never even mentioned in the first season of the show. Anyway, it's not a huge deal I just think it's pretty pointless.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just started watching this show, been very good so far.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2011)

More Game Of Thrones Season 2 Casting News

*More Game Of Thrones Season 2 Casting News *

It seems two smaller roles have also been cast following yesterdays announcement of Gemma Whelan as Yara Greyjoy. The Qartheen merchant-prince Xaro Xhoan Daxos and Davos' son Matthos Seaworth. Click to find out who will be playing them.. 
First up is Xaro Xhoan Daxos. In the books he is a representative of Quarth who offers Dany advice on who she can trust and who she should bribe on her arrival to the city. He will be played by British actor Nonso Anozie, who also has a role in _Conan The Barbarian_ with Jason Momoa
	
(Khal Drogo). 






Fans of the book might remember that the Quartheen are described as having skin as ???pale as milk???. Obviously Anozie's casting means that the show-runners are going a different direction with that. 

And then we have what would appear to be the very small role(unless the character has been beefed up from the book) of Davos Seaworth's son Matthos. He will be played by young unknown Northern Irish actor Kerr Logan.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2011)

Fan Favorite Character Jaqen H

*Fan Favorite Character Jaqen H???gar Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

I was wondering when this guy would be cast! EW report that German actor Tom Wlaschiha has been cast as deadly assassin Jaquen in the second season of HBO's
	
 fantasy seroies.. 
In what will most likely be the last major casting announcement for the second season of _Game Of Thrones_, the "faceless" assassin Jaquen H'gar is to be played by Tom Wlaschiha.. 






_German actor Tom Wlaschiha (Enemy at the Gates) has landed the role of Jaqen, Thrones fan site Winter is Coming first reported. The character is a ???Faceless Man of Bravos??? and one of the criminals being transported along with Arya to The Wall._​
As well as _Enemy At The Gates_ Wlaschiha has appeared in _16 Blocks_ and _Valkyrie_. Fans of the first season of the show may recall in the last episode, Arya noticed a cage with 3 pretty rough looking customers inside. Well one of them (with his head covered at the time) was supposed to be Jaquen. He is friendly to Arya and seems to know her secret. Later on their destinies entwine even further but I'll stop there so as not to get spoilery.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2011)

Hannah Murray Cast As Gilly In Game Of Thrones Season 2

*Hannah Murray Cast As Gilly In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

As the more minor roles begin to be cast in season 2 of HBO's
	
 fantasy series, it's been revealed that _Skins_' Hannah Murray will be playing the role of the evil Craster's daughter/wife Gilly.. 
Yes you read the teaser right. A nasty piece of work is Craster! When Jon Snow and the Nights Watch seek shelter with the Wildling traitor Craster they also encounter his many daughters whom he also keeps as his wives. 






Gilly is one who is actually pregnant with Craster's son. She is introduced as a fairly minor character early on but as her friendship with Samwell Tarly grows she becomes more important later on. 

Hannah Murray, 22, is best know for playing Cassie Ainsworth in the first season of the E4 teen drama series _Skins_.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2011)

Old Craster Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2

*Old Craster Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

The duplicitous Wildling Craster has been cast as filming for the second season of HBO's
	
 excellent series continues. Click to see who will be playing him.. 
The other day we revealed that _Skins_' Hannah Murray had joined the cast of _Game Of Thrones_ as Gilly. Now THR are reporting that her "master", the vile Craster has also been cast.. 






_HBO???s Game of Thrones has founds its Craster in Robert Pugh. 

The Welsh actor is joining the swelling cast of the Emmy-nominated HBO drama based on the George R.R. Martin novels as Craster, the tenuous ally to the Night???s Watch._​
Old Craster is a Wildling but maintains an uneasy alliance with The Nights Watch and allows them to rest at his stronghold Craster's Keep which he resides in with his 19 wives. I realize I might have been a bit spoilery while reporting on Gilly's casting so lets just say there is something far more sinister about that whole situation. The character appears early on in George R.R Martin's second novel in the _Song Of Ice And Fire_ series; _A Clash Of Kings_ so expect to meet the old git at a similar point in the second season of the show. 

Pugh has previously appeared in _The Ghost Writer_ and _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_ as well as episodes of _Dr Who_ and _Torchwood_.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2011)

Oona Chaplin Joins Game Of Thrones Season 2 as Jeyne Westerling

*Oona Chaplin Joins Game Of Thrones Season 2 as Jeyne Westerling *

Charlie Chaplin's Granddaughter was rumored to be up for a role in the second season of HBO's
	
 fantasy series for a while and now we can confirm that she has been cast as Jeyne, love interest to Robb Stark.. 
Filming has been underway for a few weeks in Northern Ireland for the second season of _Game Of Thrones_ but the announcements keep coming. The latest is Oona Chaplin. 






She will play Jeyne Westerling, a fairly minor character in the second book of the series but it appears her role is to be beefed up so that both she and Robb Stark can provide us with some romance. Without giving too much away, Robb and Jeyne hook up under strenuous circumstances. But since Robb has already promised to marry a daughter of the vindictive Lord Fray, things get a bit difficult to say the least. 

Chaplin, granddaughter of Charlie, has appeared in the last James Bond
	
 flick _Quantum Of Solace_ as well as numerous Spanish-language films. More recently UK fans will have spotted her in the drama series _The Hour_.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2011)

not many shows are so captivating that i hear such an amount of people say they went 
and got all the books. i hope the rest of the seasons are as good and don't know why 
they can't stay true to the books even if it takes more seasons.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2011)

More Game Of Thrones Season 2 Casting News

*More Game Of Thrones Season 2 Casting News *

This has to be the end of it. Right? The next two characters cast in the second season of HBO's
	
 fantasy series are Balon Greyjoy and Roose Bolton. Click to find out who will play em.. 
The cast just keeps on growing. Now anyone who has read the books will have known that most of the characters were going to pop up but many felt that some would be left until later seasons. Not so. It seems season 2 of _Game Of Thrones_ is to be as faithful to the second novel, "A Clash Of Kings", as the first one was. 






The first new addition is Balon Greyjoy. From EW.. 

_Another actor has joined The Biggest TV Show Cast in the Universe. British actor (you probably guessed that part) *Patrick Malahide* had joined Game of Thrones season two as Balon Greyjoy. Malahide has appeared in movies like The World is Not Enough and Billy Elliot._​





Balon, father of Theon and Yara (formerly Asha), is a right miserable old git. He rules the Iron Islands and regularly sends sacrifices to the Ironborn's Drowned God. Expect his role to be little more than a cameo here, but you never know. We also have Irish stage and screen actor *Michael McElhatton* as Roose Bolton. Bolton is even worse than Greyjoy. A sinister but reserved sadist who is the lord of The Dreadfort. His coat of arms is a flayed man, referencing Bolton's favorite method of torture: skinning people alive. Again, probably not much more than a cameo but expect him to make an impression. You recognize McElhatton from the likes of _Intermission _and _I Went Down_.


----------



## VikingWarlord (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm about 150 pages from the end of the first book and dig the hell out of it. Martin is a little verbose at times (I don't need 3 paragraphs to describe what Danaerys is wearing...) but it's really, really good. I'm going to wait until I finish it to watch the series. Then I'm grabbing the rest of the books.

It would really suck if he didn't get to finish the series. I understand that he's left detailed notes about the rest of the story so that someone could pick it up and finish it if needed.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2011)

Game Of Thrones Season 2 Recasts Rorge!

*Game Of Thrones Season 2 Recasts Rorge! *

We glimpsed this vicious bastard in the final ep of season 1 for about 5 seconds, but he has been recast for season 2 and will be played by Brit character actor Andy Beckwith (_Snatch, Pirates Of The Caribbean_).. 
Fans of the first season of HBO's
	
 epic fantasy series will probably recall a scene towards the end of the last episode-"Fire And Blood", in which Arya has a gander into a cage containing 3 prisoners. One was this handsome chap.. 







He was supposed to be Rorge. In a story full of nasty characters this guy has to be one of the worst. I won't even get into some of the atrocities he commits over the course of George R.R Martin's books but providing the show doesn't shy away from some of them you will most likely get to see for yourselves. Anyway, the character has been recast for season 2 and will be played by Andy Beckwith who is known for playing some particularly tough, no nonsense types in movies like _Snatch_ and Jet Li actioner _Unleashed_. In the books Rorge has no nose. it will be interesting to see if the series follows suit. 

Oh and by way of a little extra, check out this hilarious vid from Vulture. Bronn and Tyrion are: _One And A Half-Man_


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2011)

Hurricane Katia did little on this side of the Atlantic. The same cannot be said for the other side.

Blown Away with The Game of Thrones

*Blown Away with The Game of Thrones *

Game of Thrones food marquee blows away injuring cast and crew and sends costumes flying as the tail end of Hurricane Katia sweeps across the Atlantic. 






Winter fell today as at least one person has been taken to Hospital after strong winds collapsed the film set marquee on the north coast of Ireland. Stark eyewitness accounts say at least 200 people had gathered in the tent for lunch as the strong winds battered the surrounding area. In less than 1 second the the building was completely flattened. Many people ran for the hills in fear of being whisked away to Oz as others hid underneath tables, fearing for their lives, waiting to be rescued. 

Film footage of the collapse taken at the time and shown on BBC
	
 News N.Ireland clearly shows what appears to be costumes flying off into the great beyond. It is too early to tell how this will affect the filming schedule 


BBC News - One person injured as Game of Thrones tent ripped off


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2011)

Game of Thrones Showrunners Field Questions About Season 2 On The Emmy Red Carpet

Interesting....MTV's Josh Horowitz brought up Jason Momoa
	
, stating that we will see him again in Season 2 and the shows creators respond _"Jason's got a big mouth",_ rather than state that it was false. If you read the books and watched Season 1 you know that it would be a big deviation from the books to have Khal Drogo return in Season 2. Are you ok with HBO
	
 [*possibly*]making such important changes to the source material? Sound off in the comments section below. Oh,and here's what George R.R. Martin himself things about changes being made to his thousand page tomes.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2011)

Hurricane Ophelia is headed straight for Ireland. They'd better batten down the hatches.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2011)

Peter Dinklage, Sophie Turner And Rory McCann In New Set Pictures From Game of Thrones Season 2!

*Peter Dinklage, Sophie Turner And Rory McCann In New Set Pictures From Game of Thrones Season 2! *

Nothing too revealing, but we have now the first set pictures from _Game of Thrones_ Season 2 in Dubrovnik.. 




Thanks to Westeros we now have the first pictures from the set of _Game of Thrones_ Season 2 in Dubrovnik in Croatia. Here we can see Peter Dinklage, Jack Gleeson, Rory McCann And Sophie Turner:


----------



## 13A1N (Oct 4, 2011)

I was gutted when they killed off Sean beans character, however Emilia Clarke's performance has been a worth while watch and I look forward to the second series, I would imagine her role will be a little tamer (less nudity) now that the audience has been sucked in and waiting for the second installment, as many series do, they get you wanting to watch it for ratings then they start to fizzle out and end up rather disappointing. as with true blood


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2011)

Game of Thrones Casting News For A Likely Full Frontal Offender

*Game of Thrones Casting News For A Likely Full Frontal Offender *

Tony Way (Finding Neverland​) will play Ser Dontos Hollard. Get ready to see _Tony Way_ up close and personal... 




Tony Way (Finding Neverland​) will play Ser Dontos Hollard in Season 2 of _Game of Thrones_. Winter-is-coming reports: 
Dontos Hollard is a bumbling knight that befriends Sansa Stark, who remains at court in King’s Landing. Tony Way is an English actor, comedian, and writer, who is best known for playing various characters, in the hit BBC
	
 sketch comedy TV series _Tittybangbang_ and playing the character Dave in the movie, _Ali G Indahouse_.​





If you follow the books then you know Tony Way could be offending our male sensibilities with some full frontal nudity at a certain knight tourney. Hopefully that's not the case but who can forget that eye-cringing moment from Season 1.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2011)

Ygritte Finally Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2

*Ygritte Finally Cast In Game Of Thrones Season 2 *

Fans have been wondering who would play Jon Snow's Wildling love interest in season 2 of HBO's
	
 fantasy drama series. Now thanks to EW we know.. 





Ygritte, the red headed Wildling girl who falls in love with Jon Snow, plays a pretty big role in the second book in George R.R Martin's _Song Of Ice And Fire_ series so it's likely that the character will also feature prominently in the show too. She had been the last major character to be cast (I think?) but now EW reveal that Rose Leslie will bring her to life.. 






_Downton Abbey actress Rose Leslie has landed the key role of a Wildling woman that Jon Snow meets during during his adventures beyond the Wall. Ygritte is described as “strong-willed, witty, skilled in battle and survival in the wilderness. An unconventional beauty, skinny but strong with red hair (which the Wildlings consider ‘kissed by fire’).”_​
Ygritte is a ferocious warrior but has a soft spot for Jon Snow. She is best known for her catchphrase: "You know nothing Jon Snow" which is frequently referenced by _GOT_ fans. Scottish actress Leslie is a relative newcomer with Gwen in _Downtown Abbey_ being her only significant role.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2011)

UPDATE: John Stahl Joins Cast Of Game Of Thrones Season 2, Rose Leslie Discusses Her Role

John Stahl Joins Cast Of _Game Of Thrones_ Season 2, Rose Leslie Discusses Her Role 
After some hints posted by George R.R Martin suggested that Scottish actor John Stahl was up for a role, it has been confirmed that he will be joining season 2 of HBO's
	
 fantasy series. We also have a video interview with Rose Leslie (Ygritte) 
_Game Of Thrones_ author George R.R Martin is fond of posting clues leading up to casting announcements for the show. And the guys at Westeros.org figured out that his latest batch led to actor John Stahl joining season 2 and that has now been confirmed. The character he will be playing remains a mystery. There really aren't that many important charters left but the clues point to Lord Rickard Karstark. There are also those that think he could be Quorin Halfhand, who does play a big role in the events of the second book in the series. Anyway, we will update as soon as we know for sure. 






UPDATE: Martin has now confirmed that Stahl is indeed playing Rickard Karstark. The character doesn't have too big a role in the second book but apparently he will in the show. Martin also revealed that all of the major roles have now been cast. 

Another recent cast addition has recorded a video interview with Leicestersquaretv in which she discusses her casting and character in some detail. She talks about her training and what fans can expect from season 2. She also says that she has signed on for not only season 2 but a third season aswell. Now third season has officially been announced just yet however. The _GOT_ stuff comes in around 1.05. 



Stahl has appeared in the 1996 movie _Loch Ness_ as well as the brutal 1979 Jimmy Boyle biopic _A Sense Of Freedom_.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2011)

The Final Major Character In Game Of Thrones Season 2 Has Been Cast

*The Final Major Character In Game Of Thrones Season 2 Has Been Cast *

And it's another fan favorite; Night's Watch hardcase Qhorin Halfhand. George R.R Martin made the announcement via his blog.. 

Following up the announcement that Rose Leslie has been cast as Ygritte Martin posted the following on his blog.. 

_And seeing as how we've added a wildling to the cast, it's only fair that we add a man of Night's Watch too. 

Playing Qhorin Halfhand will be SIMON ARMSTRONG. 

Simon is a veteran of stage and screen, and another great addition to our cast. Whether or not he is willing to have half his hand chopped off to better portray Qhorin remains to be seen..._​





Armstrong has appeared most recently in _Killer Elite_ and the little seen but excellent _Made In Dagenham_. Martin has said that Qhorin would be the last major character cast in season 2 of the HBO
	
 series with just a handful of minor parts still to be filled. Qhorin Halfhand is a veteran of the Night's Watch who teams up with Jon Snow for a very dangerous mission at the beginning of the second book in the series. Expect the show to follow suit there. He is well known to The Wildlings because of the vast number of them he has killed, a reminder of which he carries on his shortened hand


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)

these updates are great. thanks.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2011)

*flashbacks will do*

Sean Bean Teases Possible Return To Game Of Thrones

*Sean Bean Teases Possible Return To Game Of Thrones *

Sean Bean to has spoken to MTV
	
 Movies Blog about a potential return in season two of _Game of Thrones_. Potential SPOILERS within... 





Thanks to the guys over at *MTV Movie Blogs* for this video. 

Beware if you haven't got around to watching the critically acclaimed first season of _Game of Thrones_ then don't watch this video... 

*SPOILERS FROM HERE ON IN* 

Sean Bean's Ned Stark met with a rather 'choppy' end towards the end of season one of _Game of Thrones_, but this doesn't mean the door is closed for a possible return. 

"I think there is in the books," said Bean of the possibility of flashbacks. "There are apparently some flashbacks, and it would be great to see everybody again and be involved." 

"They sort of got rid of me. I had my head chopped off. But if you can come back from that, you can come back from everything, can't you," Bean joked.​


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2011)

*Hodor!*

EXCLUSIVE: Interview With Game of Thrones' Kristian Nairn


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2011)

Game Of Thrones' Kit Harrington Tapped For The Role Of King Arthur In Arthur And Lancelot

*Game Of Thrones' Kit Harrington Tapped For The Role Of King Arthur In Arthur And Lancelot *

It seems WB have signed up Jon Snow himself to swing a sword once again in their take on the Arthurian Legend. Variety broke the story, details past the jump.. 
"You know nothing Jon Snow". Well he knows he will be playing one of the most famous heroes in fantasy literature. And thanks to the lads at Variety we do too. Apparently Kit Harrington, who impressed as Eddard Stark's bastard in HBO's _Game Of Thrones_ is Warner Bros'
	
 choice to armor up as King Arthur in _Arthur And Lancelot_. 






From Showblitz.. 

_Joel Kinniman is already in place to play Lancelot with David Dobkin on board to write and direct. Kinniman and Harrington were said to be the early front-runners for both roles, and while Kinniman’s test was good enough to get an early offer, Harrington had to re-test, eventually beating out the likes of Sam Claflin and his GAME OF THRONES co-star Richard Maddon._​
WB acquired the Script for the movie for $2 million dollars after a bidding war with several other studios. The story is said to focus on how the legend of the Knights of the Round Table began, and centers on Arthur and Lancelot's friendship and the creation of the concept of Democracy by Arthur. The movie is being fast-tracked by Warners, which has shelved two other similar projects also in development: Bryan Singer's
	
 remake of John Boorman's 1981 movie _Excalibur_; and Guy Ritchie's reinvention of the myth alongside Warren Ellis, also titled _Excalibur_. 

_Arthur And Lancelot_ is set for release March 15, 2013.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

EW's Game Of Thrones Season 2 Set Pics

*EW's Game Of Thrones Season 2 Set Pics *

The mag has posted 3 unrevealing, but interesting set images from the second season of HBO's
	
 fantasy drama series. No dragons, but you can see where they are being kept!.. 
Here we have 3 set pics from Entertainment Weekly's
	
 visit to the set of _Game Of Thrones_ season 2 in Dubrovnik, Croatia. The first pic was snapped at Fort Lovrijenac which will double for King's Landing and no doubt some epic battle scenes come season's end. Then we have what I think are supposed to be Danaerys Targarean's "Unsullied". Fierce Eunuch warrior slaves loyal to whoever purchases them. I'm not sure though, EW don't mention em so they could just as easily be Dornish warriors based on their appearance. The last pic is apparently how Danaerys will transport her 3 young dragons. Yes, that horse will carry ickle Drogon, Viserion and Rhaegal. Rather him than me!.. 
















EW say they will have much more in depth coverage of the second season of _Game Of Thrones_ in the coming weeks so keep an eye out.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2011)

*The Mountain*

EXCLUSIVE: Interview With Conan Stevens - Pt 1

*EXCLUSIVE: Interview With Conan Stevens - Pt 1 *

You've seen Conan Stevens as Sir Gregor Clegane in HBO's Game of Thrones and you'll see him again in numerous projects, most notably _Peter Jackson's_ Lord of the Rings prequel, The Hobbit. He's über busy but I was able to snatch a moment to pick his brain. 




Interview Conducted By: Mark Julian 

Right now, Conan Stevens is reaping the benefits of his many years of hard work and persistence. After putting in dues overseas in Asian cinema, Stevens now finds himself popping up on Hollywood's radar and will likely be landing increasingly bigger roles in the near future. Already, he's generated buzz with his scene-stealing performance as _Sir Gregor Clegane_ in _HBO's Game of Thrones_, specifically during an epic Season 1 scene where _Clegane_ decides to "discipline" his horse. Following his stint on _Game of Thrones_, Conan can next be seen in Season 2 of STARZ's Spartacus: Vengeance, in Epic Pictures' upcoming release Vikingdom and of course in The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey. I was able to capture some interesting tidbits from Conan on all of these roles plus get his interesting perspective on some comic book movie topics; truly captivating stuff from Conan (He's not just muscle and brawn, he was a high school chess champion and has also performed in a dance theatre company). I'll be posting _The Hobbit_ related tidbits at a later date (Studio's orders, interview has some mild spoilers). Everything else was fair game though, so without further ado, here's part 1 of my interview with 7'-1", 320 lbs. actor Conan Stevens. 





*Mark Julian: You played The Mountain in Game of Thrones and I must say as an avid reader of the books, you nailed that character! Was it hard to walk away from that role to do The Hobbit?* 
I walked away from GoT? Somebody with no clue, no idea and no authority wrote that on the winter-is-coming.com comments section and that has somehow taken a foothold amongst others with a negative mindset.​
Conan is referring to this post on Winteriscoming.net where fans were distraught over the news that he wouldn't be returning for Season 2. One popular theory is that the "Mountain that Rides" will not be shown in Season 2 without full armor, leaving the door open for Conan to return in Season 3. At this point, this is all speculation and nothing has been officially announced. 

*Mark Julian:I read that you received your medieval fighting skills from the Society of Creative Anachronisms? What can you tell me about that?* 
Conan Stevens: The SCA? That was a lot of fun. Officially they are there to recreate medieval dance, cuisine and authentic fight tactics. Basically, at least in Newcastle Australia, it was just a bunch of big hairy blokes beating the crap out of each other and having a beer or 10 afterwards and laughing about the immense [sic] bruisings that had landed on those unfortunate/unskillful enough to be wearing them. 

I remember being given a sheet of steel and roll of high tensile steel fencing wire [and] asking what to do with it? I was to the beat the steel into shape with a hammer, and I was also told that the fencing wire was to be 'knit' into chainmail after I made individual links from the wire. Time consuming would best describe this. 

But the SCA gave me a good hand-to-hand weapons base, it went well with my Professional Wrestling career afterwards which was more about choreography and improv theatre.​
*Mark Julian: Let's talk about your latest project, Vikingdom. You described it as being akin to 300. Is that in a figurative or visual sense?* 
Conan Stevens: I would be guessing here, but from what I have had described to me, I would say 'in the visual sense' as it is an action movie [which] is planned to have a great deal of CGI added in post production to the fights. Though taking historical events and fantasizing them somewhat would also be a noticeable link. 

Also like '300', a lot of the work will be greenscreen backgrounds, after all tropical Malaysia is not well known for its icy fjords.​
*Mark Julian: You'll also be featured in an upcoming episode of Spartacus, what can you say about that role?* 
Conan Stevens: I can say that I'll be appearing in Season 02 Episode 07, which should air in the US on STARZ around the first week of March 2012. One person described the role as a "Guest Starring" role, [but] I'll go on record saying you definitely won't miss me in that episode. Being that Spartacus is very action orientated and so are my major skill sets you an guess I won't be playing a shopkeeper. 

The best thing about that role was that it fit in perfectly with a break in filming "The Hobbit" and it was a series that I had been watching for about 12 months for an opening as I really wanted "Spartacus" on my resume alongside "Game of Thrones" and "the Hobbit" - I was sure that those three mentioned together would open the audition door to almost any movie that I will be interested in working on.​
*Mark Julian: Looking at your most notable roles, they definitely share a "medieval, sword & sorcery" element. Are you content to remain within this niche-genre or are you looking to expand your roles?* 
Conan Stevens: One of my business mentors teaches to create a market niche then dominate it, to diversify into too many areas [causes] you to lose focus and the consumer won't know what your name stands for, which is partly the reason I chose the name I use. That is the way I see my acting career, it is a market niche not a stereotype. Getting known as a particular style of character means you will get the call whenever a movie has a character like that, it is the best way into an overcrowded marketplace - make a name for yourself. 

Later on an actor could start taking other roles to challenge himself, for the fun of it, or to prove that they are "real actors" with ability. I have watched several actors start to make a name for themselves then switch to a totally inappropriate genre with no fanbase cross over and lose respect from his previous fans. 

I prefer my approach, I have seen too many "real actors" rolling about on the floor for free at community theatre doing it for the art, and have had too many arguments with agents and acting coaches to be bothered anymore.​>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mark Julian: Your name has come up for a character named Jack Reacher, the lead character in Lee Child best-selling novels. Specifically fans are outraged that a character described as being 6'-5" and huge is being played by Tom Cruise. Many fans of the novels are stating you would be the perfect Jack Reacher. Are you familiar with that character and how does it feel to start hearing your name pop-up when fans start debating what actor should play certain characters?* 
Conan Stevens: When I first heard my name was being debated seriously online vs Tom Cruise I was rather surprised, I mean Tom is one of the big names in Hollywood and I am a virtual unknown. 

I have not read the books as I tend not to read fiction but having read up a little on the character I was under the impression that his strength and hand to hand combat ability were important to the character, I know as a person my physical strength and years of dangerous security guard work have given me a massive day to day confidence and personality traits that many find intimidating. Having a disagreement with [sic] a(nother) rather well known agent the other week I stated flatly "No one can teach me to be a bigger badder big bad guy than I already am.". Life teaches things that acting schools cannot. 

Having said that, movies are about taking a gamble and hopefully making money. Having Tom attached to the film makes investors less nervous about their returns, he has a massive fan base so even if he was in an average movie it would still do well enough. 

Secondly, Tom Cruise is Tom Cruise because he is smart. He will take the character and mold it into something that he can play and play well. Fans debating which actor should play which character brought the HBO "Game of Thrones" series to my attention back when it was first proposed. But yes, having fans put name forward over Tom Cruise is a huge compliment.​
Great stuff from Conan. Stay tuned to CBM as I'll be posting part-2, where we discuss his wrestling career, who he'd wish to play in a comic book movie (Fun Fact: He portrayed Man-Thing in 2005) and his pick for next year's showdown between The Avengers and The Dark Knight Rises. The Hobbit portion of our interview will most-likely be posted sometime in early 2012.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2011)

GAME OF THRONES Season 2 Set Pics From Iceland Featuring Kit Harrington As Jon Snow

*GAME OF THRONES Season 2 Set Pics From Iceland Featuring Kit Harrington As Jon Snow *

Check out these nice locations snaps from Iceland which see "The Bastard" out scouting the frozen wastes beyond The Wall.. 
Promotion for the second season of _Game Of Thrones_ kicked off last week with a great behind the scenes vid. We know ho0w slowly HBO
	
 like to tease this series so although a proper trailer should be with us before too long, don't hold your breath! Until then here are some lovely set pics from the Iceland shoot. As we know at the end of season 1 Jon Snow and his wolf Ghost joined the rest of the Nightswatch as they went beyond the Wall to find out exactly what is going on with the mysterious White Walkers. Here is seems Snow is in tracking mode as he scours the ice for any signs of the creatures and his lost Uncle Benjin..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

Not a wig this time...






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

EXCLUSIVE: Interview With Conan Stevens - Pt 2

*EXCLUSIVE: Interview With Conan Stevens - Pt 2 *

Following HBO's Game of Thrones, the imposing actor will be stealing scenes in Spartacus: Vengeance, The Hobbit, and Vikingdom. However, before he was an actor he was a wrestler. 

Interview Conducted By: Mark Julian 

Here's part two of my chat with actor Conan Stevens. If you missed the first part of the interview, click here.The former wrestler turned actor opens up about that experience and his take on wrestlers entering the acting profession. Plus, he opens up about his interpretation of Thor in Vikingdom and reveals his personal pick between next year's showdown between The Dark Knight
	
 Rises and the Avengers
	
. 




*MARK JULIAN:Before you were an actor, you were in the wrestling industry and if my information is correct, an injury is what ultimately forced you to stop wrestling. Is it safe to say that if you were never injured you never would've pursued acting? And what are your thoughts on the trend of wrestlers turning to Hollywood?* 
CONAN STEVENS: At the age of 16 I had chosen Professional Wrestling as my vehicle to fame, then I was going to use that fame to cross over into acting. So if I had never had the injury I would have (a) some coin in my pocket 10 years ago - very important when you are living on borrowed money to eat rice and beans, and (b) I would have had a much easier entrance into acting than moving to work my way up through Asia like I did, where at least it was cheap to eat rice. 

I'd seen Hulk Hogan start to do movies, those silly kids comedies that he made which, as a wrestling fan I found hugely disappointing. Disappointing? Yes. [But] I watched them. Why? Because the Hulkster was in them. 

I came up with this fantastic plan to go to the gym get bigger to become a wrestler (I ended up putting on 85kg) then win the championship belt then use the fame to open doors in Hollywood to do more serious action movies. So even with the injury I have still taken the same path except that I had a 10 years delay during which I fell back on my computer business and I was forced to learn marketing and sales due to the massive competition in that marketplace. I put those advertising and marketing skills into action in my acting career, allowing me to become the biggest unwatched star in the history of the Internet. I've had 2.5 million unique viewers on my personal website and yet almost none have seen any of my work.... yet. 

As to my thoughts on the wrestlers trying out for Hollywood, I would say there is a shortage of big bad guys, there is an even bigger a shortage of big guys who can believably act. Wrestling is a time limited income opportunity, you never know when you'll be injured and sidelined for good. You need a second option, preferably something that will allow you to live a similar lifestyle rather than attempting to try to fit back into normal society because as we saw in the movie "The Wrestler" it is very difficult (the movie is so true you would not believe). 

This reminds me of something I said to a Japanese Director at a casting interview; She asked me what, besides the obvious, made me different from the others at the casting. I looked at them [and she had a collection of the best martial artists and stunt men from SE Asia in that room] and I said "They are fighters trying to act, I am an actor who can fight." She smiled, nodded and said "Yes, a big difference."​
*MARK JULIAN: If you could play any comic book character (I feel like you might say THOR b/c of VIKINGDOM) who would it be?* 
CONAN STEVENS: Funny enough, and this is 100% true, it is Thor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I already played Man-Thing I figured that someday they would get around to making a film with the THOR in it, I wanted to play that part. Unfortunately I was not ready when the announcement was made, I did not have enough experience nor the credits to get a look into that. Having watched the start of the film [though] I was disappointed with the direction they seemed to be taking. I would rather have played someone a hell of a lot more angry and a lot more arrogant. 

So imagine my surprise when the Producer from VIKINGDOM asked me if I was confident [enough] to play a really angry, violent interpretation of Thor? I laughed and said "Easy."​
*MARK JULIAN: Being that this is CBM and all, I usually ask all my interviewees this question, 'Next year, there's The Avengers and The Dark Knight Rises. Which film are you looking forward to the most?'* 

CONAN STEVENS: I am interested in very few films these days but what they have done with Batman is great, it goes to show Hollywood they don't need to babify and spoon feed happy family versions of comic book heroes to make money. I mean anyone who enjoys violence and conflict so much so that he seeks it out for free has some serious issues - show it!​
Again, The Hobbit portion of our interview will most-likely be posted sometime in early 2012. Oh, and just to give you a frame of reference, see that photo at the bottom of Conan and Peter Jackson
	
? Remember, Peter Jackson is 5'-6".


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

EXCLUSIVE: GAME OF THRONE'S Kristian Nairn Tackles Age-Old Fan Boy Topics

*EXCLUSIVE: GAME OF THRONE'S Kristian Nairn Tackles Age-Old Fan Boy Topics *

Here's the second part of my chat with actor Kristian Nairn, of Game of Thrones fame. Warning, we do some deep sea diving into the realm of comics and comic book
	
 movies! 
Here's the second part of my interview with Game of Thrones' Hodor (Kristian Nairn) where we discuss some items outside of the hit HBO show. Nairn is a super, huge Thor fan and visits CBM often for all things Thor related. However, he was understandably busy shooting Season 2 of Game of Thrones and missed out on some choice CBM developments so it fell to me to bring him up to speed. If you missed the first part of the interview which was predominantly focused on Game of Thrones, click here. Embrace him CBM community, this guy is definitely one of us! 


Interview conducted by: Mark Julian 

*Kristian Nairn* 
-Kristian is a huge fan of THOR, you can see his tattoo below 
-01:04 The comic book character he'd like to portray on the big screen 
-01:38 I break the news to him that ABC's making a HULK Tv show and his excitement is palpable 
-02:26 He's also hoping for a WORLD OF WARCRAFT movie and why video game tie-ins to comic book movies are so bad. He's a huge gamer. 
-04:07 The movie he's anticipating more in 2012, the AVENGERS or THE DARK KNIGHT
	
 RISES 
-04:50 This is where we totally start to geek out and discuss HULK vs. THOR 
-06:31 We strangely, somehow end up talking about Wonder Woman 
-08:07 In closing Kristian says he has a few projects outside of Thrones in development and will be coming Stateside once Season 2 wraps


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2011)

Charles Dance Says GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Will Film Next "May Or June", Drops Major Spoiler

*Charles Dance Says GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Will Film Next "May Or June", Drops Major Spoiler *

The esteemed British actor may have confirmed that we will be at least getting a third season of the excellent HBO
	
 Fantasy series. He also reveals a big SPOILER so be warned..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2011)

New GAME OF THRONES Behind The Scenes Vid Sees "The Hound" In Action

*New GAME OF THRONES Behind The Scenes Vid Sees "The Hound" In Action *

The latest vid to be released for the second season of HBO's
	
 Fantasy series focuses on stunt and fight coordination and gives us a look at the ferocious Sandor "The Hound" Clegane kicking ass.. 
This new set vid from HBO is the best yet, giving us a look at some of the brutal and bloody battles and fights we have to look forward to in the upcoming second season. The man doing most of the damage is of course The Hound and there are some great shots of him swinging his sword and hammer. But we also get our first look at the formidable Brienne Of Tarth..well, her back anyway!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2011)

Emilia Clarke Talks GAME OF THRONES Season 2; Sex, Dragons & A Darker Path For Dany

*Emilia Clarke Talks GAME OF THRONES Season 2; Sex, Dragons & A Darker Path For Dany *

A recent report from the set of the second season of the HBO Fantasy series sees the lovely Emilia Clarke hinting that there could be some big changes in store for her character. She also discusses those controversial sex scenes.. 
Anyone who has watched _Game Of Thrones_ knows that it is not a show for the faint hearted or easily offended. One of the main reasons for this is the very graphic, often animistic sex scenes. One character that has been involved in more scenes of sex and nudity that most is Daenerys Targaryen, the last of her kind and rightful heir to the Iron Throne of Westeros. Canada.com have a very interesting article covering filming of the second season. In it Emilia Clarke discusses those scenes, what may lay in store for Dany, and reveals that those dragons glimpsed at the end of the first season will be quite a bit bigger when we see them again. 






_Clarke, who found herself at the heart of many of those racy scenes, admits she did a double take when reading some scripts. But she makes no apologies. 

``We've been able to take it to a very real level. It was never intended to be a show for kids,'' she says. ``It's gritty in a realistic way.'' 

Clarke says the strong, ambitious female characters - including Dany - are ``more interesting'' than the men, because it takes such ``guts'' and ``strength'' for them to thrive in the series' archaic, male-oriented world. 

Daenerys's story centres on her quest to return home from overseas to re-take her murdered father's stolen throne. But that also means she never gets to film with the rest of the cast. 

``Sometimes (I) feel like the kid left out - the weirdo with the silver hair that no one likes to talk to,'' she says. ``There is definitely an element of that. But then, at the same time, that fuels the character, because she is so desperate to get home to where everyone else is.'' 

The new season will feature more of Daenerys's newly hatched dragons, first glimpsed in the season-finale cliffhanger. ``They're growing bit by bit. . . . (We're) feeding them well,'' she jokes of her computer-generated pets. 

``You feel the weight (of responsibility) on her shoulders a lot more in this season,'' Clarke added, noting her character's grand arc in the first season, from helpless girl to burgeoning warrior queen. Will Daenerys go even further down a path of darkness? 

``She could be leaning that way,'' she says with a coy smile._​


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2012)

11 weeks out.

GAME OF THRONES Season 2 Gets A Premiere Date


*HBO has set April 1 as the date for the 10-episode second-season premiere of ''Game of Thrones.''* 

The fantasy drama was a huge ratings winner for the pay cabler in its debut last year, as well as a massive profit center for the net since HBO produces the series as well. In addition to be a domestic hit, ''Thrones'' drew millions of viewers around the world.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

first step, watch season 2 game of thrones
second step, go to Croatia... wow


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't wait until season two.. I've watched the first season twice so far...LOL


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES: New Stills From Season 2 Featuring First Look At Davos & Brienne


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I just read the books, they're kick ass.  Hopefully George R. R. Martin finishes them before he dies; the fat lazy bastard. O yah, the show looks good to



Ha! Ha! Yeah, I want to read them, but have so much other shit to read right now.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 14, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Ha! Ha! Yeah, I want to read them, but have so much other shit to read right now.



You're in school right?  The last thing I ever wanted to do is read other non-textbooks while I was in university (I'm currently in tech school ).   Read them when you have some free time in the summer, he's a really good writer.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're in school right?  The last thing I ever wanted to do is read other non-textbooks while I was in university (I'm currently in tech school ).   Read them when you have some free time in the summer, he's a really good writer.



Yeah, I'm an English major right now, so I have to read all the time. Don't get me wrong, I love to read, but FUCK! I have a very big list of books I want to get started on this summer though by local writers from my state who've wrote really awesome books (one is Daniele Woodrell who wrote Winter's Bone which was made into a movie - if you got Netflix check it out) and George R. R. Martin books. I've got all of these ready to rock along with a huge library of other books I need to read. Sorry for the rant.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't mean to imply George R. R. Martin is a local writer, but he is on my reading list.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## basskiller (Feb 27, 2012)

can't wait!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2012)

Behind the scenes special next Sunday night.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2012)

The special itself:


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Is Renewed For A Third Season


----------



## FUZO (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope they cut off that punk kids kings head and then the other one who's a prisoner who bangs his sister. Then make the princess a whore and have the little dwarf guy the king to make peace.as soon as this ordeal is done between the starks and lanisters next is the dragon lady.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2012)

George R.R Martin, D. B. Weiss & David Benioff Talk GAME OF THRONES Season 3


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 15, 2012)

ughh i wish i had season 2!!! There's no HBO in Afghanistan yet


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2012)

SoldierOfFortune said:


> ughh i wish i had season 2!!! There's no HBO in Afghanistan yet



That has to suck. I expected that at least the sattelite tv companies would make service available years ago.


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season Three Character List Revealed

Game of Thrones showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss have revealed that the following characters will show up in Season Three of Game of Thrones---

– Mance Rayder: We’ve heard about him all season. A former member of the Night’s Watch who became the “King Beyond the Wall,” the leader of the Wildlings. 

– Daario Naharis: A confident and seductive warrior. 

– Jojen Reed; Meera Reed: A teenage brother and sister duo with special insights.

– Edmure Tully: A brash young member of the Tully family.

– Ser Brynden Tully (The Blackfish): Catelyn’s uncle.

– Lady Selyse Florent: Stannis Baratheon’s wife.

– Shireen: Stannis’ daughter.

– Olenna Redwyne (The Queen of Thorns): Margaery Tyrell’s sharp-witted grandmother.

– Beric Dondarrion: A skilled knight who is the leader of the outlaw group Brotherhood Without Banners.

– Thoros of Myr: A red priest who follows the same religion as Melisandre.

– Tormund Giantsbane: A Wildling raider.​

The producers do state that they haven't listed all the names, probably because it would be too big of a spoiler to those who've read the books


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2012)




----------



## basskiller (May 30, 2012)

Tyrion showed that he had and always had an honor about him..  

 who can't wait until little Joffrey  gets his...


----------



## jay_steel (May 30, 2012)

That wasnt the last episode was it? I just want to watch joffrey get ass fucked by the dog... that isnt gay is it?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season Finale Pics; Plus First Bit Of Season 3 Casting News!

In addition, we now know who will play one of the characters in that massive list of names given out by executive producers David Benioff and Dan Weiss - young actress Kerry Ingram has been cast as the unfortunate Shireen Baratheon, Stannis Baratheon’s daughter.

"Valar Morghulis" airs this Sunday on HBO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2012)

Game of Thrones!


----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck Joffery!!! The kid they got to play him does such a good job of being a little cunt!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 5, 2012)

A friend of mine that used to work in the film business and watches all of these tv shows says he's not into "fantasy" genre but likes this.  

I'll try it after I finish _Madmen_.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2012)

Peter Dinklage has been nominated for Best Supporting Actor in a Drama award. The Critics Choice Awards is scheduled for June 18.

Critics' Choice Awards | Blog | Critics' Choice Television Awards Announces Nominations


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2012)

Dani goes to the House of the Undying to perfect her recipe for Roast Mutherfucka:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...69599272734.407732.74133697733&type=1&theater


----------



## shearerr (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope he will get it as the guy has unbelievable talent and honestly I didn't see such a good actor as him lately.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 6, 2012)

I am getting ready to watch disk 3 tomorrow. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)

‘Game of Thrones’ Put George W. Bush’s Head on a Spike | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

NEW YORK (TheWrap.com) – One of the many decapitated heads that appeared on “Game of Thrones” last season was a prop likeness of former *President George W. Bush*, its creators revealed in a DVD commentary.In the tenth episode of the HBO hit’s first season, the character Sansa Stark looks at several heads on spikes. One belongs to her father, Ned, and another to the former United States president.
The show’s co-creators pointed out their use of a head with Bush’s face – plus a heavy wig – but said they weren’t making a political statement. (Someone using the name SidIncoginto on Reddit pointed out Bush’s inclusion, and io9, which picked up on the oddity, has video.)
“The last head on the left is George Bush,” says David Benioff, one of the co-creators, in the DVD commentary.
“George Bush’s head appears in a couple beheading scenes,” adds co-creator D.B. Weiss.
“It’s not a choice, it’s not a political statement,” explains Benioff. “It’s just, we had to use what heads we had around.”
In an interview with TheWrap earlier this year, Weiss and Benioff said they tried not to deliberately inject politics into their show, based on the novels of *George R.R. Martin*.
“We’re definitely not tempted to do anything consciously,” Weiss said. “Of course we’re voracious news readers and we live in the world and are very influenced by the world that we live in, so I think enough finds its way in that way – probably more than enough finds its way in that way. To try to do it on purpose seems like it would be a mistake.”
Added Benioff: “I’m always kind of irritated when I’m watching some period story where it’s very obviously trying to make some kind of allegorical statement. It feels like a falsehood. I know that sounds kind of funny when you’re talking about the world of fiction. But it doesn’t feel like it’s coming from the world itself, but like it’s trying to be commentary. Like the writer’s trying to be clever and teach a lesson.”
Weiss concluded, “It means the story isn’t about what the story’s really about anymore. Which means what it’s really about starts to get flat and two-dimensional. I love it when ‘*South Park*‘ does it though.”


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES: Concept Art Of The White Walkers

GAME OF THRONES: Concept Art Of  The White Walkers

In  Westeros the White Walkers are considered to be merely mythical creatures, but  at the end of the _Game of Thrones'_ season two finale a terrified Sam sees  one of the legendary monsters alongside an army of zombies, known as  Wights.nailbiter111  - 10/7/2012


_The images below were created by concept artist, Martin Rezard._


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

VIDEO: GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Set Report

[h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As  production on the third season of HBO's fantasy series wraps in Croatia, a local  tv station has put out the following set report, which offers glimpses of a  scene from the first episode, and interviews with the  show-runners..[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Set Pics Featuring Emilia Clarke (Daenerys) & Iain Glen (Jorah)

The following pics come  courtesy of Mohamed  Amine Lakaab from Essaouira, Morocco (doubling as "Slaver's Bay"), and they  not only give us a look at Iain Glen and Emilia Clarke's new clobber as Daenerys  Targaryen and Ser Jorah Mormont, but a few previously unseen supporting  characters too. Immediately below the pic of the golden-armored Ser Meryn Trant,  we have our first look at Kraznys, played by Dan Hildebrand. Then if you look  closely at the fourth pic from the end, in the background you can see small  glimpses of the returning Ian McElhinney as Barristan Selmy, and a first look at  Nathalie Emmanuel as Missandei..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

MISFITS' Iwan Rheon Confirmed For GAME OF THRONES Season 3







Rheon's character is apparently listed simply as "Boy", but ever since  he was rumored to have been cast in the third season of _Game Of Thrones_,  fans have assumed that he must be playing "The Bastard Of Bolton" Ramsay Snow -  by far the most vile, sadistic, despicable character to appear in the 'Song Of  Fire And Ice' saga, and yes, that includes Joffrey! Check out the following  video interview with the actor from Red Carpet News, in which the interviewer  cheekily name drops the character in the hopes that Rheon will confirm things..

I'm sure it's him,  Ramsay is the only unannounced major character left for season 3. What do you  guys think of the casting? _Game Of Thrones_ returns to our screens for its  third season on 31/03/13.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season 2 Blu-ray Extras - "The History Of The Wildlings"

Here is our very first look at  one of the _Game of Thrones_ Season 2 Blu-ray "histories". There are 19 in  total, and this one delves into the origins of the ferocious Wildlings. The vid  is narrated by Rose Leslie in character as "Ygritte."


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

HBO Making ‘Game of Thrones’-Themed Beer | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

HBO Making ?Game of Thrones?-Themed Beer

LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) ? Winter is coming ? and so is a new line of beers based on HBO?s fantasy drama ?Game of Thrones.? Presumably, all will boast a full, robust head, perhaps resting on top of a spike.

HBO is teaming with Cooperstown, N.Y. brewery Ommegang for a line of brews centered around the series, the New York Times reports. The first beer, Iron Throne Blonde Ale, is slated to go on sale in March, in time for the March 31 premiere of the show?s third season.

It sounds like the perfect libation for watching the premiere from the comfort of your $30,000 Iron Throne replica.

A second ?GoT?-themed beer will go on sale in fall 2013, with two more varieties expected to go on sale in conjunction with new seasons of the series.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)

GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Will Feature An Extra Episode...Sort Of!

According to EW, HBO's _Game  Of Thrones_ is gearing up for a "super-sized" third season. Fans have been  hoping that as the series progressed, the seasons would run a little longer - in  keeping with the ever expanding volumes of George R.R. Martin's _Song Of Ice  And Fire_ saga. Well, there will still be only 10 episodes for season 3, but  those familiar with the largest novel in the series, "A Storm Of Swords", will  be happy to hear that they will be able to cram in a little more from that third  book thanks to longer episode running times..






*?There?s almost another full episode?s worth of extra minutes spread  across the season,?* says Dan Weiss. *?One of the great liberties with HBO  is we?re not forced to come in at a specific time. We can?t be under 50 minutes  or over 60, but that gives us a lot of flexibility.?* David Benioff adds, *?A super-sized season, as befitting Storm of Swords. Last year we had a lot  of 52-minute episodes. This year is a lot of 56, 57. So for people clamoring for  another episode, it?s in there, It?s just been cut into tiny pieces.?*

Apparently the team had to request special permission from HBO to have the  season 3 finale run over an hour, something unheard of for the network until  now.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9N1xatDp-4

told ya so


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

Game Of Thrones Season Three UK Air Date Confirmed

The third season of HBO  fantasy series well-known as Game of Thrones will be aired in the UK just one  day after America's airing. Game of Thrones  makes its return to Sky Atlantic on  April 1, 2013. This follows the pattern of last year when the second season  premiered in the UK also one day after the U.S.A airing. Star Kit Harrington  (Jon Snow) has described the third season as the most epic yet, which will be  encompassing the entirety of George R. R. Martin?s second novel, A Song of Ice  and Fire series. That's translated as ten extended episodes.

Actor Ciar?n  Hinds (Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance, John Carter), actress Dame Diana Rigg  (Bond girl in the film On Her Majesty's Secret Service), actor Burn Gorman  (Torchwood), actor Mackenzie Crook (The Office), and Tara Fitzgerald (Waking the  Dead) are some of the stars that have joined the new season!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

‘Game of Thrones’ Actor Diagnosed With Terminal Cancer | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Game of Thrones? Actor Diagnosed With Terminal Cancer
?Game of Thrones? actor and former Dr. Feelgood musician *Wilko Johnson*, who plays mute executioner Ilyn Payne on HBO?s hit series, has been diagnosed with terminal pancreatic cancer.
In a statement reported by BBC News, Johnson?s manager confirmed the illness.

?I am very sad to announce that Wilko has recently been diagnosed with terminal cancer of the pancreas. He has chosen not to receive any chemotherapy,? the statement explains. ?He is currently in good spirits, is not yet suffering any physical effects and can expect to enjoy at least another few months of reasonable health and activity.?

In spite of the diagnosis, the 65-year-old artist plans to finish a new CD as well as tour of France.

?Wilko wishes to offer his sincere thanks for all the support he has had over his long career, from those who have worked with him to, above all, those devoted fans and admirers who have attended his live gigs, bought his recordings and generally made his life such an extraordinarily full and eventful experience. Thank you,? the statement continues.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 11, 2013)

Originally, I didn't know what the big deal was about GOT.  I came down with a bad cold a few months ago and while sitting home I decided to watch it on On Demand.  Shit, I became an addict within three episodes. March 31 can not come soon enough.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

George R.R Martin Reveals A Chapter From THE WINDS OF WINTER

Since the shocking resolution  of _A Dance With Dragons_, fans have been eagerly awaiting the next, and  penultimate, novel in the _Song Of Ice And Fire_ saga. Martin is notorious  for taking his sweet time on these books - understandable given the quality and  sheer density of each one - but it does leave fans a little impatient. Well,  Martin has now posted pretty much a full chapter of _The Winds Of Winter_  to his blog. It doesn't offer up much in the way of spoilers, nor does it bring  us back to The Wall to see what's happening with Jon Snow (obviously) but it  does give us a glimpse into the lives of the Martells of Dorne, as young Arianne  prepares to leave to discover what became of her kin. Below is a short passage,  be sure to click the link at the end of the article to read the rest. 




On the morning that she left the Water Gardens, her father rose from  his chair to kiss her on both cheeks. *"The fate of Dorne goes with you,  daughter,"* he said, as he pressed the parchment into her hand.  *"Go  swiftly, go safely, be my eyes and ears and voice.. but most of all, take  care."* *"I will, Father."*  She did not shed a tear.  Arianne Martell  was a princess of Dorne, and Dornishmen did not waste water lightly. It was a  near thing, though.  It was not her father's kisses nor his hoarse words that  made her eyes glisten, but the effort that brought him to his feet, his legs  trembling under him, his joints swollen and inflamed with gout.  Standing was an  act of love.  Standing was an act of faith. *He believes in me.  I will not  fail him.* Seven of them set out together on seven Dornish sand steeds. A  small party travels more swiftly than a large one, but the heir to  Dorne does not ride alone. From Godsgrace came Ser Daemon Sand, the bastard;  once Prince Oberyn's squire, now Arianne's sworn shield. From Sunspear two bold  young knights, Joss Hood and Garibald Shells, to lend their swords to his. From  the Water Gardens seven ravens and a tall young lad to tend them. His name was  Nate, but he had been working with the birds so long that no one called him  anything but Feathers.  And since a princess must have some women to attend her,  her company also included pretty Jayne Ladybright and wild Elia  Sand..​





GRRM - Wild Cards Sample


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Pic of Emilia Clarke from last night's Golden Globe awards:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...32066157734.456068.74133697733&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Nikolaj Coster-Waldau On GAME OF THRONES

Nikolaj Coster-Waldau  discusses what initially drew him to the role of Jaime Lannister and abstractly  hints that Season Three will begin a quasi-redemption for the disgraced Lord  Commander of the Kingsguard.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Slew Of New GAME OF THRONES Season 3 Official Stills


[h=2]We're inching closer and  closer to the Season 3 premiere date for _HBO's Game of Thrones_ (March  31st) and HBO has just released a smattering of official stills featuring  Tyrion, Jaime, Brienne, Jon Snow and more![/h]


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2013)

I got a chubby Gregz


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Drew83 (Feb 3, 2013)

can't wait for this to start. Anyone know if they increased the episodes this season?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Some Inner circle comments on the Season 2 dvds:


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

The Oath


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## murf23 (Feb 10, 2013)

The best show I have ever watched in my whole life ... The anticipation is fucking killing me


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

GAME OF THRONES SEASON 3 Premiere Episode Synopsis

--Episode #21: Jon is brought before Mance Rayder, the King Beyond the Wall, while the Night?s Watch survivors retreat south. In King?s Landing, Tyrion asks for his reward, Littlefinger offers Sansa a way out, and Cersei hosts a dinner for the royal family. Arya runs into the Brotherhood Without Banners. Dany sails into Slaver's Bay. (Written by David Benioff & D.B. Weiss; directed by Daniel Minahan)

We should be getting a proper teaser for Season 3 very soon, could come as soon as this weekend.  




Also, click the image above to lend your voice to the Night's Watch oath that will be added to other fans for a massive chanting session ? la _Hans Zimmer_ in *The Dark Knight Rises*.  Not exactly sure what this is for or whether it will be included on Season 3 but keep your eyes peeled for more news.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

GAME OF THRONES: First Look At The White Walker Statue From Toy Fair 2013
[h=2]At this year's Toy fair, MTV Geek managed to catch a glimpse of Dark Horse's incredibly detailed statue of one of the White Walkers from the second season finale of _Game Of Thrones_. Check out the vid, which also features a Tyrion statue and some Direwolf bookends.[/h]Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 2/13/2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

GAME OF THRONES' Peter Dinklage Joins X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST







The cast for *X-Men: Days of Future Past* is big as it is, because we will see a lot of actors from the original trilogy in this one, as well as some of the cast from *First Class*. But, since there are other roles to be filled, you can add one more name to the list -- Peter Dinklage, from the great HBO series *Game of Thrones*. Director Bryan Singer posted this on his official Twitter account:
*X-Men: Days of Future Past* is based on a classic comic book storyline, which deals "with a dystopian alternative future in which mutants are incarcerated in internment camps." The arc also features the Sentinels, who rule the United States. Bryan Singer is directing the film, with Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Hugh Jackman, Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Jennifer Lawrence, Nicholas Hoult, Anna Paquin, Shawn Ashmore, Ellen Page and Peter Dinklage starring in the upcoming sequel.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2013)

The trailer


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2013)

I've started reading all the books - s3 is going to be killer!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't started watching this show yet, I want to wait until all of the books are done.  Hopefully that fat bastard get's it done before he dies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I haven't started watching this show yet, I want to wait until all of the books are done.  Hopefully that fat bastard get's it done before he dies.



shit there are more books to come??? I brought the entire box set!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> shit there are more books to come??? I brought the entire box set!




He just finished A Dance With Dragons and that alone took him 6 years to complete.  He still has 2 to go and this is what he looks like


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

Five New Stills From GAME OF THRONES Season 3

HBO has released five new  stills from the third season of their amazing fantasy tv show, _Game Of  Thrones_. They don't reveal anything new, but are worth checking.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## MidWest (Mar 9, 2013)

I have really enjoyed this show.  Starts back up very soon!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2013)

Recap of seasons 1 and 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2013)

Exhibition in NYC from March 28 to April 3 at 3 West 57th between 5th and 6th Avenues. Open to the public and admission is free:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p....93667012733.90163.74133697733&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Exhibition in NYC from March 28 to April 3 at 3 West 57th between 5th and 6th Avenues. Open to the public and admission is free:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p....93667012733.90163.74133697733&type=1&theater



Game of Thrones: The Exhibition


----------



## barblilea (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for share this with us.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Billy Blackwell (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw episode 1 of season 3 yesterday. Pretty nice, still curious about those *spoiler* zombie looking things that john snow and them were talking about. I guess the same things that ended the last season.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

These Three Countries Are Winning the 'Game of Thrones'

These Three Countries Are Winning the 'Game of Thrones' 

Who's winning the "Game of Thrones?" 
As the Lannister and Stark clans continue to fight to the death on screen, there are some clear winners on the other side of the cameras.
Millions of dollars are being pumped into local economies in Iceland, Northern Ireland and Croatia, where many of the HBO series' exotic settings are filmed.
"Game of Thrones," based on the best-selling "A Song of Ice and Fire" book series by author George R.R. Martin, is the story of seven feuding families fighting for control of the fictional Westeros kingdom. The series, full of sex, back-stabbing and bloody battles, was recently renewed for a fourth season.

*Winterfell*?*Northern Ireland*

Northern Ireland is the location where the woodsy, damp and dark scenes of the 'Winterfell' portion of the show are filmed. It is the home of the protagonists of the story, the Stark family. 
An estimated $98.4 million has been pumped into the economy in Northern Ireland so far, according to estimates from Northern Ireland Screen, the government-backed agency supporting media production in the region. This estimate includes all the money spent on good and services over the past three seasons of the show so far. 
Local film and television companies, sound stage builders, design teams, transportation companies and extras' talent agencies are all benefiting from "Game of Thrones" filming in the Belfast area, according to NIS. 




Play Video



'Game of Thrones' Economies

CNBC's Jane Wells reports on how local economies in Iceland, Croatia and Northern Ireland are benefiting from the popular HBO series.

HBO said there have been as many as 750 crew members working on filming, all at the same time, for shoots there. 
The NIS staff is very excited about the fanfare and success of "Game of Thrones" and encourage the stimulation of the local economy. The agency hopes "Game of Thrones" will do for Northern Ireland what Peter Jackson's "Lord of the Rings" did for New Zealand. 
(_Read More: _The Big Business of 'Mad Men')
NIS estimates the upcoming fourth season could bring in another $30 million for Northern Ireland's economy, according to Moyra Lock, head of marketing for the agency. 
Lock also told CNBC that NIS has provided $13.9 million in production funding to the show so far, investing more money with each season. 








 Helen Sloane | HBO 

The show's filming comes at a time when the local economy could use an extra boost. 
Northern Ireland is part of the United Kingdom, and U.K. GDP contracted at a rate of 0.3 percent in the fourth quarter of 2012, according to U.K. National Statistics service. 
*North of the Wall*?*Iceland*

If you move north on the mythical Westeros map, to where all those freezing cold, snow-covered, miserable looking scenes 'North of the Wall' are filmed, you'll find yourself in Iceland. 


HBO works with a production company based there called Pegasus that provided crews, extras, equipment and facilitated the shoots locally, according to the company's production manager, Einar Sveinn, . 

Both HBO and Pegasus declined to provide CNBC with specific details about the cost of filming in Iceland. 
Pegasus, however, said up to 250 crew, actors, and extras were working on the scenes there and 500 hundred rental cars were used during shooting. 
Pegasus Managing Director Lilja sk Snorradttir said about 3,000 hotel rooms were rented over the period of shooting in the country. With each room costing a minimum of about $80 per night, that works out to a total of $240,000 spent just on hotel rooms in 2011 and 2012. 


Iceland, like Northern Ireland, welcomes the show filming there. Today, the tourism department is launching a sweepstakes called "Iceland Naturally" which is a marketing project targeting U.S. tourists. Fans can enter to win a trip to Iceland and visit the sites where the series was shot. 
Gudrun Birna from Promote Iceland, part of Iceland's government-backed tourism arm, said they do not have any measurements yet on how tourism has been affected by the show. However, they did pose the question on social media channels a few weeks ago and the response was "phenomenal," she said, indicating people have been traveling to the country because of "Game of Thrones." 
Iceland is one European Union economy that is in better shape than many of the others. 
While the EU 27's unemployment rate ticked up in February to 10.9 percent, Iceland's dropped to 4.7 percent compared to 7.3 percent a year earlier. GDP growth in 2012 was 1.6 percent in Iceland while the E.U. 27 economies as a whole contracted at a rate of 0.3 percent for the year. 








*Qarth*?*Croatia*

If you've watched the show and wondered where all the exotic, arid, desert footage was shot for the 'Qarth' kingdom scenes, HBO said they are mostly filmed in Croatia. 
The premium cable channel works with a production company called Embassy Films, based in Croatia, for the scenes shot there. About 170 local crew were employed for shooting in Dubrovnik, according to the production company.
"This was very good for Croatian, Dubrovnik economy, starting from crew and people directly involved, to hotels, transportation, etc.," said Erika Milutin, executive producer working on the show with Embassy Films. 
When asked for some figures on production costs there, Milutin said, "Due to the confidentially agreement I have signed with HBO I am not allowed to share any more information with you." HBO also refused to provide more details. 



However, Jelka Tepsic, head of Communication Department for the Dubrovnik Tourist Board, said they have already begun organizing tours of Croatia based on "Game of Thrones" filming locations. 
Croatia is another country in dire need of economic help. 
Its economy was hit very hard during the recession. In 2009, the economy was contracting at a rate of 6.9 percent on average for the year. It's made gains since, however the economy is still not growing. In 2012, it was still shrinking at a rate of 2.0 percent on average, according to Eurostat. 
Also, the jobless rate is exceptionally high?18 percent as of December 2012. 



*Where to next?* 
"Game of Thrones" scenes have also been filmed in Morocco, Scotland and Malta, although the majority of production is based in Northern Ireland for the show, according to Mara Mikialian, Vice President of Program Publicity for HBO. 
With season four ahead, Mikialian told CNBC, "We'll absolutely be back in N.I. and likely we'll return to Iceland and Croatia."


----------



## Intense (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a badass show


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## FUZO (Apr 16, 2013)

Loved it when they cut off Jamies hand


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Apr 22, 2013)

i havent read the books but i beat that Snow ends up leading the wildlings


----------



## Drew83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jamie had it coming. I can't wait to see whats coming to Joffery.


----------



## FUZO (Apr 23, 2013)

Joffrey will probably be dead soon


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2013)

Recap 6


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2013)

Inside episode 5


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2013)

Inside episode 6


----------



## jay_steel (May 8, 2013)

I actually like Jamie now after watching comicgirl19 videos on youtube.. When you think about other then fucking his sister hes not a bad guy...

Ok...
he was manipulated by his fucked up sister to sleep with him
When he was younger he was sent off to be a squire and returned a bad ass at the age of 15 and went off and fucking killed people in the battle field at 15...
Being that his sister is the only girl hes cared about and that hes 15 fucking slaying fools can fuck with your head a lil bit.
he comes home finds out shes to be married off, so she convinces him to be a part of the knights guard so he can be close to her, where he can now never become married or have a life.
After some fucked up shit the mad king says that cersi is not suitable to marry his son and that he will appoint jaime to be his knight to really fuck with the lanisters...

Now The Lanisters are back home at casterly rock and jaime is stuck defending this fucked up king. 

years pass and the north comes down to take over and fuck up the mad king, jaime pleads with him to open the gates, but the king insists of burning down the kingdom killing everything one, in a scramble he kills the messenger and comes back and is ordered to kill his own father and come back with his head. So he kills the king..

He basically saved the entire place, and Eddard Stark, due to all ways doing the right thing tells him he will go to the watch and live out his life there. What the fuck this man just saved the entire place from ruin and now hes banished for doing the right thing? Killing a man you wanted dead as well? Robert says naw fuck that hes a bad ass still he can serve in my kinds guard but known as kingslayer... 

Sure he pushed Eddards son, but shit wtf would you do if you were caught fucking your sister and some thing that could ruin your families lineage. Yes hes twisted that he loves his sister in a fucked up way but i feel its from her manipulation. 

That and he is the only one who is nice to Tyrion, the guy has a fucked up family. he has no desire to rule, become king, take casterly rock, he just wants to fight and kill people. 

Then he comes home and finds out his


----------



## jadean (May 8, 2013)

Agree with jay, I like Jamie much better after learning his back story, calisie still rules tho


----------



## jay_steel (May 8, 2013)

check out comicgirlbook19 she has some bad ass videos about the history..


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2013)

Recap 7


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2013)

Inside Episode 7


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Only one so far.

Game of Thrones Character Was Fastest-Rising Baby Name in 2012 | Underwire | Wired.com

Game of Thrones Character Was Fastest-Rising Baby Name in 2012


If you?ve ever seen Game of Thrones?or read the George R. R. Martin novels?you know one fact to be true: Arya Stark is a total badass. A prepubescent daughter of a northern lord, Arya is known for kicking medieval gender roles to the curb with her love of archery and swordplay, her resourcefulness and bravery in truly horrific situations, and her propensity for making hit lists of her enemies.

And so it is with great pride in the parents of America that I tell you ?Arya? was the fastest-rising name for girls on the Social Security Administration?s 2012 list of baby names released yesterday. As pointed out by CNN this morning, although the far more humdrum Sophia and Emma still top the list of popular girls? names, Arya made a massive leap from #711 in 2011 during the first season of the show to #413 during its second season in 2012. The name?s first appearance on the list, which only includes the top thousand names for both boys and girls, occurred in 2010 when it clocked in at #942.

What Games of Thrones character names didn?t make the cut? Well, pretty much everyone else: Ned, Catelyn, Robb, Bran, Rickon, Tyrion, Cersei, Tywin, Theon, Jorah, Petyr, Shae, Davos, Melisandre, Margaery, Ygritte, Gendry and saddest of all, no Daenerys. (Get on that, parents!) The name Jaime actually declined slightly over the last year from #381 to #394, continuing a decade-long slide from a high of #250.

Of course, this isn?t the first time that pop culture has apparently influenced the popularity of baby names, although it?s vastly preferable to the Twilight effect that seemingly propelled the names Isabella and Jacob to the number one spots in 2011.

Oh, and just for the Sansa haters:


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

Sansa is the lamest character ever


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

Recap 8


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sansa is the lamest character ever



I think she might get lively soon. Every time there is some real tension with her she is about to get raped or now to consummate the marriage. It's just a matter of time before someone sticks a d!ck in her.


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

Inside episode 8


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

Politics of Marriage


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> I think she might get lively soon. Every time there is some real tension with her she is about to get raped or now to consummate the marriage. It's just a matter of time before someone sticks a d!ck in her.



Lol I wish! I've read all the books, no-ones fucked her yet!


----------



## jay_steel (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sansa is the lamest character ever



I agree, but she is important. She illustrates how demented Joffrey really is. The lack of self esteem she has now shows how broken she is. The only shitty thing about the show is they are going faster now then they can release the books. I hope this doesnt make them release a bad or not so finished book due to wanting to keep up with the show. Even though i dont read lol.


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Game of Thrones: The Exhibition



The exhibition opened in Amsterdam with Carice Van Houten, Maisie Williams, and Liam Cunningham attending:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151347088947734.1073741828.74133697733&type=1

Belfast will be next.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I actually like Jamie now after watching comicgirl19 videos on youtube.. When you think about other then fucking his sister hes not a bad guy...
> 
> Ok...
> he was manipulated by his fucked up sister to sleep with him
> ...




I love Comicbookgirl19!


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Bart's close up

The Bear Pit


----------



## withoutrulers (May 30, 2013)

Nerds!!!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Game of Thrones Characters from the 80′s and 90′s | Cool Material


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Gif clips recap of last night's episode: SPOILERS for those who have not seen it!

Game Of Thrones Season 3 GIF Recap 'The Rains Of Castamere'


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

*Beware of SPOILERS *

Interview with the showrunners: The Red Wedding

'Game of Thrones' showrunners interview: The Red Wedding | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## FUZO (Jun 4, 2013)

After that last episode I just stopped watching this series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Recap 9


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Inside Episode 9


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Inside the Red Wedding


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

‘Game of Thrones’ Star Michelle Fairley Joins USA’s ‘Suits’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

?Game of Thrones? Star Michelle Fairley Joins USA?s ?Suits?

Just days after the much-buzzed about ?Red Wedding? episode of HBO?s ?Game of Thrones,? actress Michelle Fairley has booked her next gig.

Fairley has signed on for a recurring role on the third season of USA Network?s legal drama ?Suits.?

She will play a British entrepreneur named Ava Hessington who runs a successful oil company. When a lawsuit puts the family business in jeopardy, she turns to Harvey Specter (Gabriel Macht) for help.

Fairley suits up for her first episode in the ?Suits? season premiere, airing on July 16.


----------



## FUZO (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuk this show Im finished


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

George R.R. Martin Explains The Red Wedding’s Historical Roots ? Nerdist

George R.R. Martin Explains The Red Wedding?s Historical Roots


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

George R.R. Martin Watches Fan Reaction to “The Red Wedding” ? Nerdist

George R.R. Martin Watches Fan Reaction to ?The Red Wedding?


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2013)

That last episode...fuck. My girl said she hates the show now,  guarantee she watches the next episode tho lol. I love it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

Series 3 is shite IMO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Shae's workout

Sibel Kekilli - AskMen

If you haven?t been watching HBO?s Game of Thrones, then you are really missing out. If you?ve read the books and watch the show, then you know what I mean about there being great casting. One such excellent casting decision was choosing Sibel Kekilli, who plays Shae, Tyrion Lannister?s concubine. She is both sexy and tough, just like the character in the books. 

And she is fond of the TRX, a suspension training system invented by a former Navy SEAL. 

?I don?t really like to do it,? Sibel told me. ?I have to do it. It?s not my passion to wake up at 6:00 in the morning to do my exercises. Sometimes I really hate it. I?m lazy.?

OK, so maybe ?fond? wasn?t the right word to use there. ?My back hurt because of the traveling and carrying my suitcases, and because I?m a girl, I have a lot of shoes,? she explained about the weight of said suitcases. ?I told my trainer I needed something for my back and my arms and my legs. The TRX was his recommendation.?

I have a TRX in my basement, and it?s pretty cool. I also have a full gym, so for me, the TRX is generally about finishing things off after a lot of free weights, but for those with limited equipment space or looking to save money, it makes for a fairly comprehensive home workout. As I mentioned, it was created by a Navy SEAL who was looking for something he could use to stay ?mission fit on the road.?

So if it?s good enough to keep a SEAL fit enough to fight bad guys, then it can keep an actor in shape for looking good on-screen and carrying suitcases full of shoes. And, no, I?m not on the company?s payroll. I just like their product. Sibel Kekilli is an example of someone who needs a push to be active. This push comes in the form of Hollywood pressure, and a less-than-sympathetic personal trainer. She?s never been much for athletics, even as a child.

?I wasn?t a competitor,? she said. ?I would play outside with my friends, but not really anything like ballet or soccer. I tried to play soccer and it went badly.? It was once she turned 18 that she developed concern over her fitness. ?I began swimming and jogging. When you are a young girl, you want to look good, so that was why I started it. I hadn?t started to gain weight. I just wanted to stay the way I was.?

And all that stuff you hear about pressure to look good in Hollywood. Here is the ?Well, duh.?

?Actors travel a lot and work long hours, and sometimes you eat at odd hours, so I have to work out to keep my weight at the same level. This morning I woke up at 6:30 a.m. to do my exercises with my personal coach. And it?s after midnight and I?m still up.?

When we spoke she was in Germany -- her home country -- filming Tatort, which she explained is like a German version of CSI, in which she plays an investigator. It?s a more physical role than Game of Thrones (get your mind out of the gutter), meaning that she has to go all tough cop some of the time, even doing fight scenes. So the workouts she uses to stay lean help.   

And being an actor in Germany is a little different than life in Hollywood.

?The pressure in Hollywood is bigger to look good than in Germany,? Kekilli said. ?In Germany we are more forgiving. Having a personal coach in Germany is not nearly as common as in Hollywood. In Hollywood, I think everyone has a personal trainer.?

Considering how many people out there claim to be a ?celebrity fitness trainer,? I think she may be right.

?I became an actor when I was 22,? Sibel told me. ?I was really lucky that I didn?t have to worry about what I eat when I was younger, but at 32 now, it is getting difficult to keep the weight off. I have to make sure I don?t eat too much chocolate. You can?t imagine how hard that is for a German to not eat chocolate.?

She also enjoys the odd pint.

?I started to like beer about a year ago, and I like wine with dinner. Alcohol is another thing I have to watch out for with my weight.?

But a big part of looking good for the camera is working out, and Sibel is putting her time in so you Game of Thrones fans can fantasize about what it?s like to be Tyrion Lannister.

?Every woman actress is somewhat vain, and I am, too,? she said. ?You really have to take care of yourself. You have to watch your weight. That?s why I have a personal trainer.? The trainer brings the TRX to her house, and if it?s nice out, they use it outside (they can be suspended from sturdy tree branches).

But it?s not all TRX. ?I do some weightlifting and use medicine balls as well for balance for my core. I want my stomach to look flat. I have to.? And many fans are glad she works hard. Even if she does suffer for it.

I know that for a lot of people, working out is hard. It shouldn?t be surprising that the vast majority of people don?t exercise. So I understand why Sibel struggles with exercise motivation. Still, she?s found her motivation through using a good trainer who pushes her. For others, it can be something like a workout buddy, even a dog.

Improved health and performance are powerful motivators for exercise and healthy eating, but vanity can be too, as long as you?re smart about it.

And I?m cool with vanity as a fitness motivator, especially when the results of it can be seen on what I think is the best TV show ever created. The season finale for Game of Thrones is June 9th.

Don?t miss it.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Nerds!!!!!!


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 10, 2013)

dammit i cant wait a year for the next season.. looks like i may have to read a damn book.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2013)

Inside Episode 10


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2013)

Game Of Thrones Season 3 Finale GIFs: The Starks Before And After

The Starks before and after


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2013)

Gif recap of the season finale (2 pages)

Game Of Thrones GIF Recap Season 3 Finale 'Mhysa'

Even in season 1 it was made clear that the sisters were nothing alike.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

HBO Explains Why It Picked Up 'Game Of Thrones'

Game of Thrones is an unstoppable, money-making machine for HBO, and it will continue to be, at least until the show catches up to George R.R. Martin when he?s still in the middle of finishing the second sentence of The Winds of Winter. So it?s tough to remember a time when the show was considered a risky pick-up, because if there?s one thing that people hate, it?s TV shows with violence, moral complexities, bad ass female and male characters, dragons, boobs, and penises, all with a devoted built-in audience. HBO had never aired a fantasy series before, with the exception of Sex and the City (no way that many men would devote themselves to Samantha), and at first, the network?s programming president Michael Lombardo was skeptical of the show. Until one glorious day.


?We had this pilot script and we were budgeting it and scratching our head whether we should go ahead and greenlight this,? Lombardo recalls. ?And we were trying to figure out the production challenges. We knew it had to be able to stand next to projects in this genre being done on the big screen yet with a more limited budget.? With the decision hanging over him, Lombardo escaped HBO?s Santa Monica office and hit the gym.

As it turned out, [showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss] go to the same gym.

?And I see Dan on one of the bicycles,? Lombardo says. ?He was reading this dog-eared copy of the first book. And it had underscores and yellow highlights [on the pages]. And he did not know I saw him ? I was standing on the side. And I thought, ?We?re going to figure this out. These guys breathe this show in a way that doesn?t happen all the time.? I found that little window into Dan in that quiet moment, that this is what he was doing in his free time. It was such an acknowledgment of everything I suspected about those guys, and it made me determined to figure this thing out.? (Via)

To recap, if Weiss hadn?t gone to the gym that day and called Pizza Hut instead, this never would?ve happened:






That should be the slogan for every gym in America. ?Come here, lose weight, get an HBO show greenlit.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

‘Game of Thrones’ star Richard Madden to play ‘Cinderella’ prince | Hero Complex – movies, comics, pop culture – Los Angeles Times

?Game of Thrones? star Richard Madden to play ?Cinderella? prince

Let?s hope that Richard Madden has an easier time wearing a crown in ?Cinderella? than he does in ?Game of Thrones.?

Madden, who plays King in the North Robb Stark in the hit HBO series, has been cast as the glass slipper gal?s prince in Disney?s upcoming live-action ?Cinderella? film, the studio announced Wednesday.

?Cinderella,? slated for a 2014 release, is set to star ?Downton Abbey? actress Lily James as the rags-to-riches heroine and Cate Blanchett as Lady Tremaine, her evil stepmother. Kenneth Branagh is directing, and the screenplay was penned by Aline Brosh McKenna (?The Devil Wears Prada?).

Simon Kinberg, who was recently recruited to write a stand-alone ?Star Wars? spinoff film, is a producer on ?Cinderella.? Kinberg and McKenna (the two are friends) hatched the plan for a live-action update of the classic fairy tale.

?We were thinking of titles and characters that we hadn?t really seen done in a modern, live-action way, and we were kind of stunned that Cinderella hasn?t really been done that way, as a traditional, loyal telling of the story,? Kinberg told Hero Complex. ?She?s a great, iconic character, a character that I loved when I was a kid, and I loved the Disney animated movie.?

Kinberg said that people?s familiarity with the story of Cinderella will work in the film?s favor.

?It?s a funny thing ?cause her name, a little bit like Sherlock Holmes or Star Wars or these other franchises, it?s one of those names that people all around the world know the name and intrinsically know the story,? said Kinberg. ?It?s just an identifiable, very rootable underdog story.?

Meanwhile, Madden marches steadily on to the end of ?Game of Thrones? Season 3, in which Robb Stark?s position as King in the North grows more and more precarious.

?He?s so honest, and he follows his heart so much,? Madden told Hero Complex contributor Patrick Day last year. ?He?s in tragic situations, and there?s so much pressure on him, but, my God, he?s so strong.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2013)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

What If ‘Game of Thrones’ Characters Had Online Dating Profiles

What If ?Game of Thrones? Characters Had Online Dating Profiles

I'd like to play the Slap A King game.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

*Season 4 casting*

Key Character Cast for ‘Game of Thrones’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

Key Character Cast for ?Game of Thrones?

HBO will be bringing on a new character from George R.R. Martin?s ?A Song of Ice and Fire? novels to its fantasy series? fourth season.

Pedro Pascal will join as Prince Oberyn Nymeros Martell AKA The Red Viper. He first appears in the third book of the series, ?A Storm of Swords.?

?This was a tough one,? showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss told Entertainment Weekly about the casting.

Also read: Nikolaj Coster-Waldau on the Naked Truth About the ?Game of Thrones? Kingslayer

?The Red Viper is sexy and charming, yet believably dangerous; intensely likable, yet driven by hate. The boys love him, the girls love him, and he loves them all back. Unless your last name is Lannister. We found a fellow who can handle the job description and make it seem effortless. He wasn?t easy to find and he won?t be easy to stop.?

Oberyn is described as a ?brash, charming, cunning prince of Dorne (part of the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros). His sister Elia was brutally murdered by the Lannister knight Gregor ?The Mountain? Clegane when Mad King Aerys was overthrown by Robert Baratheon and the Lannisters. In season four, Oberyn comes to King?s Landing with revenge on his mind.?

The first major casting of the upcoming season, Pascal has held recurring roles on USA?s ?Graceland,? ABC?s ?The Red Widow? and CBS?s ?The Good Wife.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Neil Marshall To Helm The Epic Finale Of Season Four Of GAME OF THRONES

Neil Marshall To Helm The Epic Finale Of Season Four Of GAME OF THRONES

Season two's "Blackwater" was arguably one of the best - or at least the most action-packed - episode of HBO's Game of Thrones of all-time, and now the director of that episode (Neil Marshall) will return to helm the finale of season four.

Empire has revealed that The Descent's Neil Marshall will be returning to the Westeros for the season four finale of Game of Thrones. Now, I'm currently in the midst of reading the books so don't want to give too much away here, but A Storm of Swords ends with an epic battle between the Night's Watch and Mance Rayder's Wildling army at Castle Black. That would explain why Marshall has been drafted in for the finale! A few more spoilery details can be found by clicking on the link below.

Neil Marshall Plays Another Game Of Thrones | Movie News | Empire


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

George R. R. Martin Reveals What the Real ‘Game of Thrones’ Iron Throne Actually Looks Like

George R. R. Martin Reveals What the Real ?Game of Thrones? Iron Throne Actually Looks Like

In a recent blog post, A Song of Ice and Fire author George R. R. Martin describes what the ?real? Iron Throne ? the one he imagines when he?s writing the books, not the one from HBO?s Game of Thrones ? looks like. He points readers to this illustration by Marc Simonetti, which depicts the Iron Throne more as the author intended. 


This Iron Throne is massive. Ugly. Assymetric. It?s a throne made by blacksmiths hammering together half-melted, broken, twisted swords, wrenched from the hands of dead men or yielded up by defeated foes? a symbol of conquest? it has the steps I describe, and the height. From on top, the king dominates the throne room. And there are thousands of swords in it, not just a few.

This Iron Throne is scary. And not at all a comfortable seat, just as Aegon intended.

In the blog post, Martin goes on to highlight the differences between the show?s Iron Throne and the novel version of his own creation:


The HBO throne has become iconic. And well it might. It?s a terrific design, and it has served the show very well. There are replicas and paperweights of it in three different sizes. Everyone knows it. I love it. I have all those replicas right here, sitting on my shelves.

And yet, and yet? it?s still not right. It?s not the Iron Throne I see when I?m working on THE WINDS OF WINTER. It?s not the Iron Throne I want my readers to see. The way the throne is described in the books? HUGE, hulking, black and twisted, with the steep iron stairs in front, the high seat from which the king looks DOWN on everyone in the court? my throne is a hunched beast looming over the throne room, ugly and assymetric?

The HBO throne is none of those things. It?s big, yes, but not nearly as big as the one described in the novels. And for good reason. We have a huge throne room set in Belfast, but not nearly huge enough to hold the Iron Throne as I painted it. For that we?d need something much bigger, more like the interior of St. Paul?s Cathedral or Westminster Abbey, and no set has that much room. The Book Version of the Iron Throne would not even fit through the doors of the Paint Hall.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Micro-News: 'ARROW' Season 2 Table Read, 'GAME OF THRONES' Season 4 And More


"Game of Thrones" season 4 officially began filming on Monday according to the notice from HBO behind-the-scenes writer Cat Grant. Also, Variety reports that Neil Marshall will be returning to direct season 4's penultimate episode, not the season finale.


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 11, 2013)

I've watched all 3 seasons back to back, straight no life-ing.
Great series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

The table looks inaccurate: it says Catelyn Stark is surviving.

Table of Thrones, A ‘Game of Thrones’ Periodic Table of Living & Deceased Characters


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

SHERLOCK'S Mark Gatiss Joins GAME OF THRONES Season 4

SHERLOCK'S Mark Gatiss Joins GAME OF THRONES Season 4

After breaking the news that Pedro Pascal will play the key role of Prince Oberyn ?The Red Viper? Martell in HBO's fourth season of Game Of Thrones, the ever-on-the-ball EW report that brilliant Sherlock co-creator and actor (he plays Mycroft Holmes) Mark Gatiss will also appear in an as yet undisclosed role. But, it's entirely possible that showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss will reveal a bit more about that at their Comic-Con panel this Friday. Until then, it's speculation time!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

SDCC '13: Check Out The "In Memoriam" Video From GAME OF THRONES' Panel

SDCC '13: Check Out The "In Memoriam" Video From GAME OF THRONES' Panel

The problem with Game of Thrones being so far off is that there's very little the team behind the hit HBO series were able to show off at today's panel at the San Diego Comic-Con. However, they did reveal a deleted scene from season three (which will presumably be on the upcoming DVD and Blu-ray) and the following "In Memoriam" video which promises to break your hearts all over again!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Emilia Clarke season 3 release limited edition


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Clarke and Harington in San Diego

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61498691.20993.116969841651153&type=1&theater


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The table looks inaccurate: it says Catelyn Stark is surviving.
> 
> Table of Thrones, A ?Game of Thrones? Periodic Table of Living & Deceased Characters



It is 100% correct - read the books!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

'Game of Thrones' casts 'Rome' actress for season 4 | Inside TV | EW.com

'Game of Thrones' casts 'Rome' actress for season 4 -- EXCLUSIVE

Another fan-favorite Rome veteran is joining HBO?s Game of Thrones.
Actress Indira Varma has been cast in season four. Varma will play Ellaria Sand on the show, the sexually adventurous paramour of a key new character, Prince Oberyn Martell ?The Red Viper? (played by Pedro Pascal).

Since playing Niobe on HBO?s Rome, Varma has had roles on Fox?s Human Target along with UK dramas Silk and Hunted. Last year, the production added fellow Rome actor Ciar?n Hinds.

Varma joins fellow season 4 new hires Pascal and Sherlock writer-actor Mark Gatiss. Coming off the show?s highest-rated and most-Emmy-nominated season yet, last week at Comic-Con, Thrones producers and cast told EW they expect season 4 will be the show?s best.

?We got more action, which is obviously more time consuming,? says showrunner David Benioff. ?It?s a brutal shooting season ahead. But if we can make it through, yeah, I think it?s going to surpass season three. The last 3 episodes, there?s so many scenes we?ve been waiting for so long to do. And it just gets more and more fun to write for these characters. After three years of doing it, we have that much more comfort to make everything uncomfortable for them. We?re very excited for it.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

Roger Ashton-Griffiths Cast As 'Mace Tyrell' In Season Four Of GAME OF THRONES

Roger Ashton-Griffiths Cast As 'Mace Tyrell' In Season Four Of GAME OF THRONES

After teasing fans with clues about the latest addition to the cast of HBO's Game of Thrones, George R.R. Martin has now confirmed that Roger Ashton-Griffiths has been cast as 'Mace Tyrell'. He is the Lord of Highgarden, head of House Tyrell and father to Loras and Margaery (who is of course married to Joffrey). His mother - Olenna Tyrell - views him as a bit of a fool, but he still plays a big role in what happens at King's Landing. The author confirmed this news via his blog, saying: "He's a father, he's a son. He's been a bishop, a cardinal, a prior, a friar, a vicar, a knight, a lord, a mayor, a director. There's one born every minute, but by any other name he'd smell as sweet. Yes, it's the fine British character actor Roger Ashton-Griffiths, who has been cast in the role of Mace Tyrell, son to the Queen of Thorns, and father of Loras and Margaery." Griffiths has previously appeared in Gangs of New York, Torchwood and The Tudors.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2013)

Deleted scene


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> 'Game of Thrones' casts 'Rome' actress for season 4 | Inside TV | EW.com
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' casts 'Rome' actress for season 4 -- EXCLUSIVE
> 
> ...



I remember her from Rome...this is a ok picture of her. She is bloody gorgeous.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2013)

'Game of Thrones' casts Sigur Ros in season 4 | Inside TV | EW.com

'Game of Thrones' casts Sigur Ros in season 4 

In what?s become a Game of Thrones tradition, the HBO fantasy hit has teamed with an acclaimed indie band for the upcoming season.

Thrones has landed Icelandic art-pop sensation Sigur R?s to appear in season four. J?n ??r ?J?nsi? Birgisson, Georg H?lm and Orri P?ll D?rason are currently shooting an appearance on the Thrones set in Croatia. What will the band mates do? Will they play a song? Might a bowed guitar be involved?

We?re sworn to secrecy on the nature of the appearance. But they are musicians, so ? let the speculation begin!

Thrones showrunners David Benioff and Dan Weiss are longtime fans of Sigur R?s and would often listen to their music while shooting in Iceland (one of several countries used in the production of the show).

In past seasons, Thrones has tapped The National and The Hold Steady to perform songs inspired by lyrics in George R.R. Martin?s Song of Ice and Fire saga (?The Rains of Castamere? and ?The Bear and Maiden Fair,? respectively). Both tracks were also used on Thrones soundtracks. The show has also enlisted members of Snow Patrol and Coldplay for guest appearances.

Sigur R?s also had a guest spot on The Simpsons last season and are on the verge of starting a U.S. tour. Thrones returns to HBO next spring.


----------



## jadean (Sep 10, 2013)

Patiently waiting lol


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

'Game of Thrones' casts Dany's Meereen contact | Inside TV | EW.com

'Game of Thrones' casts Dany's Meereen contact 

One final piece of Game of Thrones season 4 casting has fallen into place: The key role of Hizdahr zo Loraq has been filled by young British actor Joel Fry (10,000 BC).

Hizdahr is described as the ?young scion of an ancient Meereenese family who crosses paths with Daenerys Targaryen.?

Meereen the largest of the three great Slaver Cities of Slaver?s Bay. The others are Astapor (where Dany acquired her slave army) and Yunkai (which Dany?s army liberated in the season 3 finale). Hizdahr is introduced in George R.R. Martin?s fifth ?A Song of Ice and Fire? novel A Dance with Dragons.

Previous additions to season four include Homeland actor Pedro Pascal as Prince Oberyn Martell, Rome actress Indira Varma as the prince?s paramour Ellaria Sand, Sherlock actor Mark Gattis as a Braavosi banker and Icelandic indie band Sigur Ros in an as-yet-undescribed role.

Game of Thrones returned to record-breaking ratings for its recent third season, which now averages 14.4 million viewers across all the network?s platforms. The season earned 16 Emmy nominations and currently ranks as the second most-watched season of any HBO series, slightly trailing The Sopranos. Thrones returns to HBO next spring.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

First GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Give Us A Look At Our New 'Mountain'

First GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Give Us A Look At Our New 'Mountain'

The very first Dubrovnik set images from the currently shooting fourth season of HBO's Game Of Thrones have hit, and as well as giving us a glimpse of some incredible sets, we can see the new "Mountain that rides" Gregor Clegane (Hafthor Bjornsson) in action..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

More GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Featuring Emilia Clarke & 'The Unsullied'

More GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Featuring Emilia Clarke & 'The Unsullied'

Khaleeeesiiiii! More set snaps from the currently shooting fourth season of Game Of Thrones here, this time from the cellars of Diocletian?s Palace in Split, Croatia. Take a look at the returning Emilia Clarke as Dany, and some of her Unsullied army..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Give Us A Look At Michiel Huisman As 'Daario Naharis'

GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Pics Give Us A Look At Michiel Huisman As 'Daario Naharis'

Well, make that the NEW Daario! The latest batch of BTS snaps from Game Of Thrones' Croatian set give us our first glimpse of Ed Skrein's replacement in the role, Michiel Huisman. There's also new looks at Emilia Clarke as Dany and Nathalie Emmanuel as Missandei..


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

NSFW: Nathalie Emannuel Strips Down In Latest GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Snaps

NSFW: Nathalie Emannuel Strips Down In Latest GAME OF THRONES Season 4 Set Snaps

It seems the lovely actress, who plays Dany's companion Missandei, is going to join many of her cast-mates in getting nekkid for the next season of Game Of Thrones, as these cheeky set pics can attest to. We also have shots of Sofie Turner, Charles Dance and Peter Dinklage.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Winter Is Coming, Handmade Hoodies Based on ‘Game of Thrones’

Winter Is Coming, Handmade Hoodies Based on ?Game of Thrones?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Game of Bones, A Hilarious Pornographic Parody of ‘Game of Thrones’

Game of Bones, A Hilarious Pornographic Parody of ?Game of Thrones?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

'Game of Thrones' casts Styr in season 4 | Inside TV | EW.com

'Game of Thrones' casts Styr in season 4

But wait, there?s more!

Just when you thought HBO?s Game of Thrones had finished announcing its season 4 cast, there is one more role left: Styr, the Magnar of Thenn.

He will be played by Russian actor Yuri Kolokolnikov. You?ve probably seen him in V tvoikh glazakh and Schastlivyy konets. Or perhaps Obrechyonnye na voynu? Okay, so Kolokolnikov may not be well known in the States. But he?s a longtime actor in his homeland, having appeared in more than a couple dozen features.

As for his character, Styr leads the Thenn, the most warlike tribe from beyond the Wall. At the end of the third season, the tribes are readying to potentially invade Westeros under the leadership of Mance Rayder (Ciar?n Hinds) while spy-among-the-Wildlings Jon Snow (Kit Harington) was returned injured to Castle Black with news of their movements.

There was some previous online speculation that actor Joseph Gatt was playing Styr. All I can say about that is: Nope.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2013)

Roast Joffrey


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 15, 2013)

Somehow I'm not watching this show.  It seems tailor made for my interests and I just can't get into it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2014)

Game Of Thrones Returns On April 6 | Movie News | Empire

Game Of Thrones Returns On April 6

Though it wasn?t tough to guess roughly when Game Of Thrones would be back on our screens, once more pitting the various forces of Westeros against each other for the Iron Throne, US cable network HBO has officially announced that the airdate for the show?s fourth season will be April 6. British fans will get their turn on Sky Atlantic a day later, on April 7.

Season Four, once more adapted from George R.R. Martin?s sprawling tome A Storm Of Swords (the third of his Song Of Ice And Fire series) will find several new characters coming into play, including Mace Tyrell (Roger Ashton-Griffiths), Ellaria Sand (Indira Varma), Daario Naharis (Michiel Huisman), Styr, Magnar of Thenn (Joseph Gatt) and Prince Oberyn Martell (Pedro Pascal). And let?s not forget Sherlock?s Mark Gatiss, who is apparently cropping up as Tycho Nestorios, a representative of the Iron Bank.

Another reason to anticipate the show?s return (beyond the usual level of quality and the promise of even more dragon madness) is the return of Neil Marshall, who brought such flare and power to the Blackwater episode back in Season Two.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

Immerse yourself in the world of Game of Thrones at the ‪#‎GOTExhibit‬. 
The traveling exhibition will stop in 8 cities:

 - New York City: 1/27 - 2/1
 - Mexico City: 2/15 - 2/19
 - Austin: 3/7 - 3/11
 - Rio De Janeiro: 4/5-4/9
 - Oslo: 4/26 - 4/30
 -Toronto: 5/14 - 5/18
 - Belfast: Dates to be Announced
 - Vancouver: 8/16 - 9/1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/game-of-thrones-ice-and-fire-a-foreshadowing-to-debut-february-9th/

GAME OF THRONES ICE AND FIRE: A FORESHADOWING to Debut February 9th

Who is ready for Game of Thrones?!?

HECK yeah, I?m ready! Season 4 premieres on HBO on Sunday, April 6th, but for those of you (like me!) who just can?t wait any longer and have no intention of reading the books, HBO has a sneak peek coming your way.

From HBO: ?Your readers may be interested to know that the 15-minute presentation Game of Thrones Ice and Fire: A Foreshadowing will debut Sunday, February 9 at 8:45 pm (ET/PT), exclusively on HBO, just before the debut of a new episode of True Detective. Offering a look back and a look forward to the fourth season of the hit HBO series, the show features clips from upcoming episodes, behind-the-scenes-footage, interviews with talent, and cast members? answers to questions posed by fans.?

Yes, I would be interested to know that, thank you, HBO! George R.R. Martin?s book ?A Storm of Swords? was split into what would be Season 3 and Season 4 of the show. Fans of the series have lots to look forward to after the crazy happenings in Season 3, including the return of ?Blackwater? episode director Neil Marshall. And he?ll once again be directing an episode 9. I shudder just to think about what?s headed our way!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## murf23 (Jan 25, 2014)

Counting down the days ....Cant wait


----------



## MidWest (Jan 27, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Counting down the days ....Cant wait



I hear that!  Can't wait either.  Black Sail just started if you have Starz.  The first episode was pretty awesome.

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like this season the dragons start eating people.

Game of Thrones Season 4: Ice and Fire: A Foreshadowing


----------



## jadean (Feb 12, 2014)

Yessssss!!!!!


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 12, 2014)

I can NOT wait. Someone over at ASF got me addicted!


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 12, 2014)

Not much longer!!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2014)

Vengeance


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 16, 2014)

i cant wait either i have seasons 1-3 and cant get enough of Denearious (sp?) although the emp is hilarious


----------



## KelJu (Feb 16, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Looks like this season the dragons start eating people.
> 
> Game of Thrones Season 4: Ice and Fire: A Foreshadowing




Holy fuck! I have a raging boner for season 4! I need my GoT fix.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/disney-princesses-reimagined-as-game-of-thrones-characters/

Disney Princesses Reimagined as ?Game of Thrones? Characters

Artist Sam Tsui (a.k.a. ?DjeDjehuti?) has created a great series of illustrations that reimagines Disney Princesses as Game of Thrones characters. You can view more from the collection on deviantART.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/game-of-thrones-deaths-are-kind-of-adorable-as-8-bit-gifs/

GAME OF THRONES? Deaths are Kind of Adorable as 8-bit GIFs

How adorable would an ?80s Game of Thrones Nintendo video game have been? Outside of being way fun, that is. And the bonus levels alone would?ve made it worth it (so much warging). Those longing for a visualization of such a throwback/mash-up need look no further than this very post, as the George R.R. Martin series-turned-HBO-series has gotten the pixelated 8-bit treatment thanks to the inventive minds over at BuzzFeed.

In preparation for the show?s fourth season return on April 6th, 14 8-bit GIFs were created featuring the more brutal and iconic deaths of the series thus far (so spoilers, kids). And while there are plenty of good ones over on their site ? Samwell vs. the White Walker, the battle of Kings Landing, the Hand?s tournament ? we?ve picked out our favorites for you, below. 

Kraznys Gets Roasted


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 27, 2014)

*Fun would be Emilia Clarke, a blue plastic tarp and a can of Crisco.*


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Apparently I would be decapitated.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hbogameofthrones/how-would-you-die-in-game-of-thrones

How Would You Die In ?Game Of Thrones??


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/anni...es-photos-are-right-up-her-fantastical-alley/

Annie Leibovitz?s GAME OF THRONES Photos are Right Up Her Fantastical Alley

Many of you out there know Annie Leibovitz?s work even if they don?t know her name. The iconic photographer has taken some of the most beautiful pictures in the world, tackling the larger-than-life with a mesmerizing clarity. And her photo shoot with HBO?s Game of Thrones for Vanity Fair is no different. In fact, the fantastical world of Westeros is the perfect place for her artistic eye.

As evidenced by the photos released today to coincide with the forthcoming cover story, Leibovitz had the Lannisters, the Starks, and everyone in between (Hodor! Hodor Hodor Hodor.) on hand to bring her brand of lush magical reality into photographic life.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got done binge watching season 3 episode 1-9, gonna save 10 for a couple of weeks so I'm up to speed.  Gonna be a good season,


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.details.com/celebrities-...interview-hbo-game-of-thrones-jaime-lannister

Great Dane: Game of Thrones' Nikolaj Coster-Waldau

At 43, the actor is finally poised to enter the ranks of leading men. What's taken the Danish sex symbol so long? He's always had looks and talent to burn. But it took playing a vain, murderous, incestuous swordsman to make us love him.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

Long story short


----------



## gearedbeard (Mar 20, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://www.details.com/celebrities-...interview-hbo-game-of-thrones-jaime-lannister
> 
> Great Dane: Game of Thrones' Nikolaj Coster-Waldau
> 
> At 43, the actor is finally poised to enter the ranks of leading men. What's taken the Danish sex symbol so long? He's always had looks and talent to burn. But it took playing a vain, murderous, incestuous swordsman to make us love him.



The casting for this show is fucking perfect. You initially hate this actor and his smug looks, but he grows on you over time.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

HBO and Cinemax channels are on free preview from April 4 through 7. Those of you who can see it can watch the marathons of the previous seasons and the season 4 premiere on Sunday night.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

Spoiler alert

http://guyism.com/entertainment/tv/game-thrones-recap-review-season-4-episode-1s-two-swords.html

Game of Thrones recap: Review of Season 4 Episode 1′s &#147;Two Swords&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

Inside the Episode #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/a-sex-info...p-with-who-on-seasons-1-3-of-game-of-thrones/

A Sex Infographic That Charts Out Who Has Hooked up with Who on Seasons 1-3 of &#145;Game of Thrones&#146;

Artist Vince Avila has created created a sex infographic for Cool Material that charts out who has hooked up with who on seasons 1-3 of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Intense (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad my show is back on, tits, ass, incest, dragons, and killing


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/08/game-of-thrones-renewed-for-two-more-seasons/

'Game of Thrones' renewed for TWO more seasons

HBO has renewed its hit fantasy drama Game of Thrones for a fifth and sixth season.

The renewal comes on the heels of a record-breaking fourth season premiere April 6, with the series garnering 6.6 million viewers. That made the premiere episode HBO&#146;s most-watched program since The Sopranos&#146; series finale in 2007. Two replays of the Thrones episode propelled the full-night tally up to 8.2 million viewers.

&#147;Game of Thrones is a phenomenon like no other,&#148; said Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming, in a statement. &#147;David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, along with their talented collaborators, continue to surpass themselves, and we look forward to more of their dazzling storytelling.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2014)

At last.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

Sigur Ros performing The Rains of Castamere


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/04/13/jack-gleeson-joffrey-death/

'Game of Thrones': Jack Gleeson talks royal wedding shocker -- EXCLUSIVE

*Spoiler alert*


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 14, 2014)

Watching last nights episode now!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)

It's not even 48 hours yet.

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/game-of-thrones-latest-episode-got-pirated-like-a-lot/

GAME OF THRONES&#146; Latest Episode Got Pirated&#133;Like, A LOT

Well, you&#146;ve done it again, Game of Thrones: you broke the Internet. Or rather, the Internet&#146;s busiest pirates broke it in the name of watching Sunday night&#146;s episode by any means necessary. The most illegally downloaded show ever just beat its own record (set by its third season finale episode) thanks to &#147;The Lion and The Rose,&#148; which saw &#151; Spoiler Alert! Spoiler Alert! &#151; King Joffrey of House Brat-atheon (har har har) get himself good and murdered.

And, naturally, the dispatch of the most hated villain in television history (a lofty title but we feel comfortable handing it thusly) sent the web&#146;s fiercest torrenters into a veritable feeding frenzy; we&#146;re sure it&#146;s because people just wanted to see how their fantasy fantasy league players were doing. Mere hours after the Purple Wedding took place, the episode was up online and being shared by 193,418 people. According to The Hollywood Reporter, &#147;at the time of the record torrent, 145,594 had a complete copy and continued to upload, while 47,824 were still downloading the file.&#148; BitTorrent, one of the most popular torrent platforms on the web, explained that this bested their current record-holder, the previous season of Game of Thrones&#145; finale, which saw 171,572 users sharing the episode online and was downloaded approximately 1.5 million people.

Serious question, though: why did everyone insist on stealing it when HBO has already openly admitted to not caring about HBO Go password sharing? (When are you going to allow people subscription options for the Go platform as a standalone, HBO? Eh?) Surely connection to an HBO Go account must be fewer degrees than it takes to get to Kevin Bacon, right?


----------



## Lifter247 (Apr 16, 2014)

god dame do i love this show. read the books in my teen years. and daenerys is fucking hot!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm Targaryen

Which house are you? Quiz

http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/wK1eBDbb...k&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=fcbk-GOT-Quiz-1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/game-of-th...shows-how-to-properly-grow-and-shave-a-beard/

Tormund Giantsbane (Kristofer Hivju), leader of a group of wildlings on HBO&#145;s Game of Thrones, takes some time out of his busy schedule to show us how to properly grow and shave a beard.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

How to Properly Shave a Beard


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 17, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> I'm Targaryen
> 
> Which house are you? Quiz
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/wK1eBDbb...k&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=fcbk-GOT-Quiz-1



Dothraki you Targaryen scum.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/jon-snow-a...-of-thrones-illustrated-as-disney-characters/

Jon Snow and Tyrion Lannister From &#145;Game of Thrones&#146; Illustrated as Disney Characters

Brazilian artist Fernando Mendonça has illustrated Jon Snow and Tyrion Lannister from HBO&#145;s Game of Thrones in the style of Disney characters. You can view more of his mashups on deviantART.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/somebody-please-give-these-game-of-thrones-pick-up-lines-a-whirl/

Somebody, Please, Give These GAME OF THRONES Pick-Up Lines a Whirl

Ever wondered how to pick up the Lannister of your dreams? Does that Wilding make your heart sing? Want to get down and Dorne-y with a bisexual prince? Well, we&#146;ve finally got the answer to a question no one has ever thought to ask George R.R. Martin: how, exactly, does one properly hit on a man, woman, or Hodor from The Realm? Luckily, Imgur user GarthAlgar&#145;s pick-up lines from the world of Westeros (and beyond!) are sure to, in the very least, elicit a giggle or two from any Game of Thrones fan you attempt to use them on, at least before they ultimately roll their eyes and move on &#151; because isn&#146;t that how all pick-up lines work?

The hilariously apt lines include something for everyone &#151; even you lovelorn Hodors out there. Keep on Hodoring! &#151; and might even manage to nab you the wench or warrior of your dreams. Featuring (mostly) photos from season four of the series, there may be some minor spoilers for any of you not yet caught up. (We know: we&#146;re sick of hypersensitive spoiler warnings, too, but: Internet.)


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/05/21/game-of-thrones-spain/

'Game of Thrones' looks to Spain for season 5

TV&#146;s most globe-trotting series is preparing to add another country to its passport. Sources say HBO&#146;s Game of Thrones is looking to film part of season 5 in Spain. The HBO fantasy hit is currently scouting locations in the Andalucia region of the country and is deep in talks with a local film commission.

If all goes according to plan, Spain will mark the seventh country (the seventh kingdom, if you will) where Thrones has shot on location. The main Thrones production base and studio is at Titanic Studios in Belfast, Northern Ireland (a former shipyard where the fated luxury liner was constructed a century ago). In addition, production units have been dispatched in recent seasons to Croatia (mostly King&#146;s Landing scenes) and Iceland (mostly scenes set North of the The Wall). Footage has also been shot in Morocco and Malta (largely the Slaver&#146;s Bay cities in Essos) and, briefly, the United States (the bear pit scene).

While fans of George R.R. Martin&#146;s novels will certainly have their theories, we cannot reveal which part of the increasingly expansive world of Game of Thrones that Spain will help depict.

Last Sunday, Thrones tied its series high in viewership this season, reaching 7.2 million viewers for its first airing and 8.5 million viewers for the night. Thrones is renewed for two more seasons, with production on season 5 starting this summer.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

At this year's exhibition


----------



## sneedham (May 23, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> I'm Targaryen
> 
> Which house are you? Quiz
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/quiz/wK1eBDbb...k&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=fcbk-GOT-Quiz-1



I would choose The Eyrie....I believe it has never been breached?? A lot of mystery their. And a big whole to throw people from...Seriously an awesome series and am looking forward to two more years at least....


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2014)

Revenge of The Red Viper


----------



## KelJu (Jun 3, 2014)

The last scene of the last episode when Arya started laughing at the end when she found out that her Aunt was dead had me in tears laughing. It was perfect. She has gone mad.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 3, 2014)

Naw the kid hasn't gone mad.  The Hound dragged her all over hell and creation to sell her to someone. The only person who had the money and blood ties was dead. It was the irony of the whole thing.  I think she was also laughing at the hound who ever since leaving King's Landing has had nothing but crap luck.


----------



## Intense (Jun 3, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Naw the kid hasn't gone mad.  The Hound dragged her all over hell and creation to sell her to someone. The only person who had the money and blood ties was dead. It was the irony of the whole thing.  I think she was also laughing at the hound who ever since leaving King's Landing has had nothing but crap luck.


Poor guy, not to mention he's burnt to shit. Likes fucking chickens


----------



## KelJu (Jun 3, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Naw the kid hasn't gone mad.  The Hound dragged her all over hell and creation to sell her to someone. The only person who had the money and blood ties was dead. It was the irony of the whole thing.  I think she was also laughing at the hound who ever since leaving King's Landing has had nothing but crap luck.



Yeah I got that, but at the same time, her last living relative for all she new was dead as well. It was a clusterfuck of shit slightly sweetened by the hilarious misfortune of the hound who dragged her all over the map getting stabbed, bitten, ect only to get Arya to the Eyrie days after her Aunt dies. 

Her laughter just shows how much she has grown and changed. I'm a little sad, because I really enjoyed the relationship between her and the hound. The hound really started to care for her, and maybe even respect her a little. The way the show portrayed them is better than the book.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ agreed.

The viper getting his head stoved in was way cooler than the book as well.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

A usual beware of spoilers:

http://mashable.com/2014/06/03/game-of-thrones-red-viper-reactions/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link

When 'Game of Thrones' Fans Saw That Red Viper Scene...

It was filmed at Burlington Bar in Chicago, Illinois, and highlights some epic reactions, including shrieking, clapping, hands-over-mouth terror and blank-faced, stoic acceptances of our fate as George R.R. Martin's playthings.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/peter...rther-proof-he-has-a-cool-you-cant-teach.html

Peter Dinklage&#146;s mullet is further proof he has a cool you can&#146;t teach

Peter Dinklage is perhaps the biggest star on HBO&#146;s &#145;Game of Thrones&#146; because he exudes a je ne sais quoi never before seen on TV. 

Today we found out that the roots of being awesome go back many years with &#145;ol Dinky, as the folks over at Reddit found his yearbook photo from the Delbarton Class of 1987&#133;and it&#146;s more GLORIOUS than we ever could have imagined.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/actor-haft...tain-on-game-of-thrones-deadlifts-994-pounds/

During a recent strength competition, former Iceland basketball player and strongman competitor Hafthor Julius Bjornsson got to show off his insane strength by casually deadlifting 994 pounds. The giant 6′ 9″, 420-pound human being played the part of Gregor Clegane (a.k.a. &#147;The Mountain&#148 on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.empireonline.com/features/game-of-thrones-viewers-guide/p17

The Definitive Game Of Thrones Viewers' Guide

GWENDOLINE CHRISTIE
Age: 36
Place of birth: Worthing, Sussex
Character name: Brienne Of Tarth

What to watch outside of Westeros: Her Patrick Wolf performances

You&#146;ll be hard-pressed to spot Christie&#146;s appearances in Terry Gilliam&#146;s The Imaginarium Of Doctor Parnassus, where she plays &#147;Classy Shopper #2&#148;, or The Zero Theorem, where she can be seen in a &#147;street commercial&#148;, so to avoid straining your eyes, stick to her on-stage performances with perennially befeathered pop peacock Patrick Wolf. In a former life, Christie was a semi-professional gymnast, but a spine injury pushed her into acting, and thence to playing the queen in a Barbican Theatre production of Cymbeline in 2007 and Lucifer at Manchester&#146;s Royal Exchange Theatre in 2010. Come December, you&#146;ll see her in The Hunger Hames: Mockingjay &#150; Part 1, where hopefully she&#146;ll be using her gymastery to teach Jennifer Lawrence how to fall over less often.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140605/b548639/

The Sopranos Is No Longer the Biggest HBO Show of All Time

Out with the mobsters, and in with the dragons!

For years, the Emmy award-winning drama The Soprano 's reigned supreme as the most-watched king of HBO's series, however now it's time for a new drama to claim the throne. [Yeah, we went there.] 

The premium cable network announced Thursday that Game of Thrones has officially surpassed The Sopranos as the most popular series in HBO's history. It seems that people just can't get enough of all the mind-blowing, heart-wrenching, and WTF moments in Westeros. 

On average, George R.R. Martin 's television adaptation snags and average of 18.4 million viewers a week&#151;officially exceeding the previous record set by the 2002 season of The Sopranos, which had an average gross audience of 18.2 million viewers per episode. 

Game of Thrones has already had a significant increase in viewers in just the past year alone. Season three of the critically-acclaimed drama earned an average audience of 14.4 million viewers each week. 

With only two new episodes left in season four, fans are waiting with bated breath to discover what's next for their favorite characters&#151;particularly Tyrion, who's fate changed dramatically at the end of last Sunday's jaw-dropping hour.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

http://guyism.com/entertainment/tv/the-mountain-dressed-as-the-hulk-for-a-3-year-olds-birthday.html

The Mountain dressed as The Hulk for a 3-year-old&#146;s birthday because he&#146;s actually a good dude

Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson spent a good amount of time getting his body painted for the surprise. The kid was scared at first, because well, who wouldn&#146;t be. A giant man painted in green that crushes skulls isn&#146;t your garden variety super hero. But in the end, it all worked out. I think. Still can&#146;t get that damn scene outta my head. But I digress.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

*beware spoilers*

http://www.makinggameofthrones.com/...pascal-explains-the-ecstasy-of-oberyn-martell

Pedro Pascal Explains the Ecstasy of Oberyn Martell

In light of Sunday's crushing trial by combat, HBO.com connected with Pedro Pascal, the actor behind Oberyn Martell. Pascal shares his analysis of the scene ("cathartic"), what it was like to hold a replica of his own skull, and his take on Oberyn's relationships with the women in his life.

HBO: At what point did you learn Oberyn's fate?

Pedro Pascal: I was told right off the bat. It was in the description of the character arc when I auditioned for the part. I didn't know how he died, until I met [series creators] David Benioff and Dan Weiss in Belfast. They mentioned the crushing of my head in three steps: first the teeth, then the eyes, and finally the entire melon head. My first thought was, "Hopefully I'll be able to compete for a top spot for the most gruesome death on 'Game of Thrones,' " which is saying a lot. 

HBO: Have you seen the finished scene?

Pedro Pascal: I haven't, but I can't imagine. [This interview took place before the episode aired.] I have to watch it in time with everyone else. I worry for my family; I really do. 

HBO: As gruesome as it is, it looks authentic. Did they make a cast of your head?

Pedro Pascal: They made a cast of my head from the shoulders up and dressed it with facial hair and the expression of violent agony. 

HBO: Have you seen it?

Pedro Pascal: Yes! They caught me staring at my head on set. We never get a chance to see ourselves three-dimensionally, and it's totally different. Maybe there was a little narcissism or just the fascination of seeing myself in 360 degrees. I was like, "Holy sh*t. I really look like my dad." 

HBO: How much training did you have with the spear?

Pedro Pascal: HBO and 'Game of Thrones' put me in training with a master of wushu, an acrobatic martial arts. People train their entire lives to master this skill, so in a couple of weeks Master Hu could only show me the basics. 

HBO: What was the most challenging thing about it?

Pedro Pascal: Everything. Mostly working with a spear that was a foot taller than me. There was sort of a helicopter-propeller move with the spear that I wanted to achieve the "woosh woosh woosh" of. I bought a curtain rod from Home Depot and practiced in my apartment because I was too shy to do it in public. 

HBO: What was it like to film the combat scene? Can you explain Oberyn's decisions?

Pedro Pascal: It was very challenging because there was a physical aspect of it &#150; which was the most demanding work that I've ever done &#150; but also Oberyn is climaxing emotionally. Those two things synchronize themselves really beautifully. 

I had a fascinating conversation with Lena Headey on set where we discussed the entire arc of the character. Oberyn is desperate to hear the Mountain make his confession. Although it's a violently tragic end, he does ultimately hear the words. There is this bittersweet ecstasy in the idea of delivering oneself to one's own end. It's a very cathartic moment.

HBO: In a previous episode, Oberyn is writing a poem for his daughter. Have you thought through his life in Dorne? 

Pedro Pascal: I see him as an extremely contemporary, progressive and loving father. I think it's so suitable that he had nothing but daughters to raise. He doesn't shape ideas based on old conventions so his daughters are not limited by backwards, medieval morality. 

HBO: He's very emotionally intelligent.

Pedro Pascal: I think there's a depth in the way that Oberyn perceives the world and the way he lives in it. I think there's a lot of woman inside of Oberyn, which attributes to his strength. 

HBO: Can you explain what you mean by "a lot of woman"? 

Pedro Pascal: Perceptiveness. Intelligence. In the world of 'Game of Thrones,' which can harshly reflect some of the darker elements of our reality, I would argue that women are often forced to be smarter and more in touch with themselves because their circumstances are so ruled by men. Women's survival skills kick in a bit earlier.



HBO: Would you say that Oberyn is a feminist?

Pedro Pascal: Absolutely. Without choosing to be. It's just intrinsic and logical to him. Ellaria Sand is the love of his life because she is his equal, if not his superior, in certain ways. That's part of what makes him such a fierce man because he knows who to take his lead from.

HBO: How do you hope that fans remember Oberyn?

Pedro Pascal: As a lover and a fighter. As a fun character who ushered in something new to King's Landing and stirred some sh*t up: Big in, big out. 

HBO: Fans are bound to be brokenhearted.

Pedro Pascal: As am I. As I have been all along.

HBO: Would you like to see Oberyn's death avenged? 

Pedro Pascal: F*ck yeah. 

Think Fast

HBO: If you were on trial, what would your crime be?

Pedro Pascal: Oberyn would probably go a little too high up the chain in his sexual escapades. He'd probably sleep with the king's wife or the queen's husband. 

HBO: You&#146;re invited to a GOT wedding. Would you accept or decline?

Pedro Pascal: I accept. Any opportunity to go hand-in-hand with Ellaria, because there's always an opportunity to get laid at the wedding.

HBO: The Hound says he&#146;d go to Braavos next. Where would you reinvent yourself?

Pedro Pascal: I would stick around King's Landing. There's a nice brothel room open to the ocean.

HBO: What would you name your sword?

Pedro Pascal: Sammy the Sand Snake


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Pictures from the official and actors instagram channels

http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity-lifestyle/game-of-thrones-instagrams


----------



## jadean (Jun 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ agreed.
> 
> The viper getting his head stoved in was way cooler than the book as well.


Crazy scene but dammit I really enjoyed his.portrayal of.the.Prince and wish he would have lived a bit longer.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/learn-how-to-speak-conversational-dothraki/

Learn How to Speak Conversational Dothraki

Once you get out of the Seven Kingdoms of Westeros and across the narrow sea, different languages start to come into the picture. The fictional world feels richer and more realistic because of the presence of such tongues as Dothraki and High Valyrian. David J. Peterson crafted the Dothraki words for Game of Thrones, and he&#146;s working with Living Language to create books, audio tools, and even an app so you can learn to speak like a Khaleesi in the comfort of your living room.

This is the real deal, not like the Muzzy parody we featured a few months ago. Living Language is a company that offers legit programs to teach a host of non-fictional languages. As far as I can tell, Dothraki is the first time they&#146;re dipping into the fictional realm. They&#146;re taking it seriously by offering different access points at varying price levels.

For only $4, you can download a Dothraki Companion App. They call this the Dothraki learning experience on the go (oh, so many jokes can be made); it&#146;s more of a practice tool to go with the book or online course. Just the app comes packed with a pronunciation guide, conversational dialogue, and interactive games. For $20, you&#146;ll get a Dothraki book and CD package with written exercise questions, culture notes, vocabulary words, and grammar examples.

If you want to lead a khalasar though, you can spend $30 and go through the online course. It has five progressive lessons, hundreds of phrases, and an extensive pronunciation guide. You can pre-order it and the book and CD package at Living Language. Go ahead and download a sample page from a lesson while you&#146;re there.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/from-tar-pits-to-game-of-thrones-the-hidden-history-of-the-dire-wolf/

From Tar Pits to Game of Thrones: The Hidden History of the Dire Wolf

North of Castle Black, far beyond the Wall, dire wolves roam. Paws press heavily into winter snow as the ferocious hunters scour the wilds for food and shelter. When winter finally comes to the rest of Westeros, maybe their range will extend south towards King&#146;s Landing and put pressure on townsfolk to keep their children and cattle a little closer at night. Wolves the sizes of ponies aren&#146;t easily fended off, after all.

The sigil of House Stark, Game of Throne&#146;s dire wolf is the hunter of the north. But that&#146;s where they stay. According to Theon Greyjoy, dire wolves had not been sighted south of the Wall for two hundred years, until Robb Stark found a litter of six pups romping around near their dead mother. History tells another story.

Game of Thrones has made the dire wolf famous 10,000 years after the last real one died. And though they lived to the end of the last ice age, you wouldn&#146;t find one stalking in the snow and ice&#151;dire wolves would be as disappointed north of the wall as the Night&#146;s Watch. We know this from thousands of skulls and bones uncovered from bubbling pits of tar.

Canis dirus, or &#147;dire wolf,&#148; was a large canid that hunted in North and South America for about 1.8 millon years, going extinct with other megafauna around 10,000 years ago. Where we find their fossils suggests that the wolves&#146; habitats included grasslands, tropical marshes, and temperate forests, but not unyielding snow and ice. In fact, a dire wolf specimen has never been recovered further north than Alberta, Canada.

Dire wolves are the largest known species of Canis, a genus that includes wolves, dogs, dingoes, jackals, and coyotes. A formidable five feet long and 175 pounds, the dire wolf wasn&#146;t much larger than the modern gray wolf. But the dire wolf was much stronger, based on its bones. The more robust skeletons that we find imply that the dire wolf was much more muscular than any canid walking the Earth today, and had a bite equivalent to 36 atmospheres pressing down on one square inch of flesh.

The dire wolf was a hyper-carnivore, adapted to take down whatever megafauna were available&#151;such as bison and giant ground sloths. This affinity for large, easy prey could be why so many dire wolves joined in a gooey demise near modern day Los Angeles.

You can smell the La Brea tar pits before you see them.

Less than ten miles from the heart of Los Angeles, where once crude oil and methane bubbled up into ice age air, now sits the Page Museum. I was headed there on a blistering summer day to see the ooze that captured more ice age species than any other fossil deposit on Earth. Out of all the vertebrae fossils there, most of them are dire wolves.

I walked past numerous school groups sitting and playing on the park grass that surrounds the Page Museum and towards the main building with the distinct smell of freshly laid road filling my nose. Once inside the main building, Lead Gallery Interpreter Anya Hunter and Coordinator of School Programs Kelsey Ziff met me with a kind hello. I asked where all the tar was, unable to see the gurgling pits I had imagined on the way in. &#147;It should be called &#145;the asphalt seeps,&#146;&#148; said Ziff, &#147;But no one would come if we called it that.&#148;

Stay in California long enough and you&#146;ll learn of its geologic faults. Deep, long cracks in the Earth criss-cross much of California, and the La Brea tar pits are no different. The 6th Street Fault, just a few miles from the Page Museum, has been leaking for thousands of years, unlocking fossil fuel created long before dire wolves ever showed up there. This crude oil and sediment (the &#147;tar&#148 eventually reaches the surface, where more volatile chemicals in the oil evaporate off and turn the goo into hardened asphalt. If you dig a little bit, you can still get at the tar. The picture-perfect bubbling that you can see at La Brea is from bacteria decomposing the oil and belching methane.

&#147;The word &#145;ooze&#146; comes to mind,&#148; says Ziff.

And it&#146;s easy to imagine this ooze consuming animals like black quicksand&#151;mammoths trumpeting as tar inched up their hairy legs until even their trucks were filled. But death-by-tar pit isn&#146;t quite so dramatic; it&#146;s boring. Animals that do get stuck in the stuff sink a few inches and stay there. &#147;Basically, they get trapped as though on fly paper, completely exposed to the surface,&#148; Hunter explained to me.

These &#147;entrapment events&#148; account for the large number of fossils at the tar pits, and the large number of carnivores. When an entrapped animal cries to its herd or just out of frustration, it attracts predators looking for an easy kill. &#147;And then the predators get stuck in the asphalt seep as well,&#148; said Hunter. It&#146;s like a frog getting its tongue impossibly stuck on flypaper. However, entrapment events didn&#146;t always end in bloodshed. &#147;Sometimes it was just thirst and starvation because the animals couldn&#146;t get away.&#148;

The tar pits at La Brea get a lot of attention for its large mammals&#151;who doesn&#146;t want to inspect a saber tooth?&#151;though the area is a gooey catalogue of a whole ancient ecosystem. That&#146;s thanks in large part to the incredible preserving properties of tar. Go to another museum and look at the fossils and chances are those fossils are stone. This is because bones lucky enough to be fossilized have much of their structure mineralized, or replaced with minerals. Tar works differently. Instead of minerals replacing the organic matter of the bones, a tar pit&#146;s oil and other hydrocarbons seep into the skeletons and preserve them. The fossils you see at the Page Museum are actually still bones, not rocks.

Researchers take advantage of the tar&#146;s preserving qualities to learn more about the tar pits and the organisms found there. For example, fossilized insect larvae found inside the bones of entrapped animals can tell scientists how long an animal was exposed to the open air before more tar covered its corpse. &#147;We have blowfly eggs from the bones of bison, and it teaches us about how long those animal remains were exposed to the surface,&#148; Ziff told me. The museum has also uncovered a number of plant species in the muck, the extant species of which have been planted in the museum&#146;s garden.

Everything preserved in the tar is something that can tell scientists what the conditions were like thousands of years ago. Even animals interactions stay in the ooze. &#147;Whether it&#146;s a wolf that got kicked in the face by a bison or a saber-toothed cat with back problems&#133;it&#146;s like we have a time machine!&#148; Kelsey exclaimed.

&#147;We have answers to questions we haven&#146;t even asked yet.&#148;

Hunter and Ziff lead me through the museum floor to a wall of skulls that were missing their jaws. All in all, the massive orange-lit case displayed 402 dire wolf skulls. They were detailed enough to see wear and tear on teeth and healing bone fractures. Each skull was a distinct brown color, something I did not expect considering that almost all museum specimens you will see are bleached white. Hunter and Ziff call it &#147;La Brea brown&#148;&#151;a consequence of bones fossilized with crude oil.

Out of all the fossils found at La Brea, 90% of them are of carnivores, and most of those are dire wolves. Over 4,000 dire wolf specimens have been uncovered here, with the next most found fossil being saber-toothed cats with over 2,000 specimens. The dire wolf population at La Brea was large&#151;what you might expect it to be like in Game of Thrones, north of the Wall. But researchers have excavated so many dire wolves here exactly because the ancient California climate was nothing like Craster&#146;s Keep.

Dire wolves, along with other North and South American megafauna like saber-tooted cats and woolly mammoths, died out at the end of what geologists dub the Pleistocene, an epoch that lasted from 2.5 million years ago to just over 10,000 years ago and spanned the Earth&#146;s most recent ice ages. Though the timing was right, it turns out that the dire wolf preferred its ice age habitat without much ice. At the Pleistocene La Brea, it was only ten degrees cooler on average than the 100 degree Fahrenheit summer heat I had walked through to get to the Page Museum. This favorable climate attracted large animal migrations, bringing more carnivores like the wolves.

Climate and habitat brought the wolves, and the tar pits trapped them there.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

*Continued:*

Leaning in towards the wall of skulls, I pointed to a hole near the top of a larger one. There was a spongy part of bone that looked different than the surrounding tissue creeping inwards to cover the hole. Ziff and Hunter explained that the change in tissue probably shows a partially healed head wound, something that presents itself better in carnivores that hunt in packs or have some kind of social structure.

Dire wolves hunted in large packs, which we know partially from how many specimens are at La Brea. Because of the similar morphology and bone structures that dire wolves have in common with modern gray wolves, researches suspect that they hunted in similar ways. &#147;Dire wolf remains have many of the same kinds of injuries and wear at their muscle attachments that their modern ancestors do,&#148; Hunter told me. These bone pathologies also show healed injuries, which suggest a pack structure allowing injured wolves to be taken care of until recovered. If a non-pack hunting cheetah breaks a femur, for example, that is almost certainly the end of that cheetah. Dire wolf bones suggest that individuals survived long enough to heal injuries and hunt again.

What you won&#146;t find at Le Brea also supports the pack-hunting hypothesis. Hunter explained that for as many skeletons of adult dire wolves are in the collection, there aren&#146;t very many preserved pups. &#147;This suggests that they had a social structure that allowed for some wolves in the pack to be sent out hunting while others stayed home.&#148;

If the dire wolf was so strong, so organized, and only recently extinct, I asked Ziff, why did they die out? She chuckled and replied: &#147;If it was on Facebook, it would read &#145;It&#146;s complicated.&#146;&#148;

If she had to choose, Ziff said that the wolves, though undoubtedly formidable, weren&#146;t the apex predators at the end of the most recent ice age&#151;the cats were. Smilodon, most likely the animal you envision when you think of a saber-toothed cat, was a ferocious predator competing with the dire wolves for megafauna in the same environments. Ziff would take a Smilodon over Canis dirus any day. Hunter took the side of the wolves. &#147;I bet a hardy male dire wolf could take down a saber-tooth cat with weak hips,&#148; she contended. However, both agree that another cat, Panthera leo atrox&#151;the so-called American lion&#151;was the ultimate terrestrial hunter of the age.

The dire wolf had stiff competition from other megafauna for the same prey, but smaller animals competed with the wolves as well. During the late Pleistocene and up until the dire wolf&#146;s extinction, the gray wolf migrated across the Bering Strait land bridge into the Americas to challenge the dire wolves even further. Both hunted similar prey in similarly large packs. Dire wolves also had to deal with smaller carnivores like coyotes. Gray wolves and coyotes still roam the Americas today, perhaps because they weren&#146;t picky eaters.

Competition is only a problem when there isn&#146;t enough food to go around. Changes to the climate at the end of the last ice age could have changed herbivore populations enough that the dire wolves were out-competed by the big cats or smaller carnivores with more varied diets. Human intrusion also could have contributed to the wolf&#146;s demise, hunting the same massive herbivores like wooly mammoth and bison. With their primary prey gone, the dire wolf was probably forced to compete more directly with faster and ultimately more adaptable species like the gray wolf, and was forced to scavenge.

When the prey was gone, or when the climate changed too much, or when the humans encroached too far, or maybe all of the above, the dire wolves went too.

At the end of my visit to the Page Museum, having learned so much about the ancient wolves in my own backyard, the question that first drew me to La Brea finally made sense to ask: Is Game of Thrones&#146; dire wolf depiction even close? Did ancient history ever have a &#147;Ghost&#148;?

&#147;Their depiction is pretty standard as far as fantasy depictions of dire wolves, like J.R.R. Tolkien&#146;s &#145;wargs&#146;,&#148; Ziff explained to me. &#147;But dire wolves are a lot smaller than what fantasy seems to think.&#148;

Ancient dire wolves looked more like modern day gray wolves than the monstrous canines the Starks cared for, but much more robust. Dire wolves were stockier and more muscular, a feature that explains the wolves&#146; incredible estimated bite strength. As for size, a big dire wolf would probably have shoulders that barely reached your hips.

&#147;[Visitors] come here and want to know why they&#146;re so small,&#148; Ziff told me.

Standing there in the museum, looking at wolf skulls and dire dioramas, I realized that whether or not Game of Thrones&#146; wolves are too big or too mean wasn&#146;t really important. The point was that a TV show got me to go into a museum just to learn more about an extinct species, to learn more science. It turns out that many museum visitors have done the same since Game of Thrones first aired.

Ziff thinks that it is a combination of alien and familiar that makes the dire wolf so interesting. &#147;It&#146;s almost believable that in some distant land that there could have been these huge mega wolves walking around.&#148; Dire wolves feel more real than fanciful dragons, in other words. The canid is close enough to reality that making it a bit larger or more ferocious isn&#146;t breaking any conceptual barriers, and sticks with us.

Game of Thrones dire wolves are so popular because we can effortlessly exaggerate today&#146;s wolves. &#147;It&#146;s like Superman: he looks like a human but he can punch through a wall,&#148; Hunter thinks. &#147;That&#146;s easier to do with something familiar.&#148;

The pop culture interest in dire wolves spearheaded by Game of Thrones has translated to a real uptick in scientific interest for the museum. Every day, Hunter and Ziff see museum visitors who want to know about the large wolves that lived right in their backyard just a geologic blink ago. &#147;People are interested to know that dire wolves and saber-toothed cats used to walk in the park that they just walked through,&#148; says Hunter.

Scientists and researchers working at La Brea are happy to tell the true story of the dire wolf no matter why visitors are there. But the resurgence of interest in the ancient canids isn&#146;t a one-way street. Just before I left the Page Museum, Hunter and Ziff wanted to show me something special. Behind a large, semi-circular glass window, they pointed inside the museum&#146;s researcher lab, at boxes filled with characteristic &#147;La Brea brown&#148; bones waiting to be cleaned and classified. Dubbed their &#147;Fishbowl Lab&#148;, it looked like a regular museum research room before I slipped behind the barrier for a closer look.

Out of the handful of boxes containing dire wolf bones, one was clearly labeled &#147;Ghost&#148;.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, for the late comers to the game of thrones, here is a video to catch you up.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleyperez/got-jokes

33 Jokes Only &#147;Game Of Thrones&#148; Fans Will Understand

Winter is not going to get here for at least five more books. Warning: SPOILERS ARE COMING. 

27. The sense of constant surprise for people who haven&#146;t read the books.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2014)

In and out of costume:

http://xfinity.comcast.net/slideshow/entertainment-gameofthrones/1/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

http://guyism.com/humor/game-of-thrones-characters-if-they-worked-in-your-office.html

Game Of Thrones At Work


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/breaking-westerosi-news-weve-finally-found-gendry-sorta/

Breaking Westerosi News: We&#146;ve Finally Found Gendry (Sorta)!

The fourth* season of Game of Thrones left us with many a question, but none so concerning to us as that of the fate of one of our favorite Westerosi bastards, Gendry. He of the Baratheon bloodline, so young and virile and handsome and&#133; stuff. Where was he? We hadn&#146;t seen him at all this season: what gives? What happened after the Onion Knight Ser Davos shipped the lad off to sea? With nothing but the clothes on his back, the dream of a life less terrifying, and the oars in his hands? Where did he go? GENDRY WHERE DID YOU GO?!

Well, we finally have our answer thanks to the actor formally known as Joe Dempsie (he&#146;s forever the bastard Gendry in our hearts) and this highly informative tweet:


Still rowin&#146;&#133;#GoT

&#151; Joe Dempsie (@joedempsie) June 18, 2014



So there you have it, folks. Mystery hilariously solved. (Sorta.) Well played, Mr. Dempsie, well played. Although we&#146;re curious where the heck in the Realm you are if you&#146;ve been rowing for, what, a year? Forget Westeros and Essos (and probably even Sothoryos) &#151; we bet he&#146;s likely discovered Ulthos at this point. Has our wee Gendry gone from bastard boy to George R.R. Martin&#146;s version of Columbus? Only time will tell.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/an-all-new-trailer-for-tnts-legends-has-arrived/

An All New Trailer for TNT&#146;s LEGENDS Has Arrived

Much of it may be getting kept close to the chest for the moment, but from what we have seen of the new Sean Bean-led TNT drama Legends, from 24 and Homeland&#146;s Howard Gordon, has been solid. Above all else, it will be nice to have Ned Stark back on our television screens, this time with a semi-automatic! Before the show premieres in August, TNT has released an all new, atmosphere focused trailer for the new series courtesy of The Hollywood Reporter.

For the uninitiated, the new action series, according to The Hollywood Reporter, &#147;centers on undercover agent Martin Odum (Sean Bean), who works for the FBI&#146;s Deep Cover Operations (DCO) division. Martin can transform himself into a completely different person for each job, but he begins to question his own identity when a mysterious stranger suggests Martin isn&#146;t the man he believes himself to be.&#148;

So some trippy Jason Bourne s**t seems to be what&#146;s going down on this series, and that&#146;s fine with us because if there&#146;s one thing we action fans love with our gunplay, it&#146;s a crisis of identity. Also, if that plot description means Bean will be portraying himself completely differently every episode Alias style, we&#146;re totally cool with that too.

Currently there&#146;s no word on how many times Bean&#146;s character is set to die during the course of the series.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2014)

A Dornish dream


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 23, 2014)

That picture is what I was hoping for. WHen the Mountain went down, I was yelling at the TV "Stab him in the head!"  But Nooo, he had to get cocky and squished by the Mountain.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140725/b563285/

Meet the New Game of Thrones Season 5 Cast

The Game of Thrones cast is growing for season five. HBO announced several new additions to the world of Westeros at San Diego Comic-Con 2014. Here's the breakdown of the new Dorne figures coming to shake things up: 

Alexander Siddig will play Doran Martell, the ruling lord of Dorne and the older brother to Prince Oberyn Martell ( Pedro Pascal). Doran Martell is described as even-tempered and deliberate. 

Toby Sebastian will play Trystane Martell, son to Prince Doran and heir to the Dorne. He's betrothed to Mycrella Baratehon as part of an alliance offered by Tywin Lannister ( Charles Dance). 

Nell Tiger Free will play Mycrella, the eldest child of Cersei Lannister ( Lena Headey) and King Robert Baratheon ( Mark Addy)&#133;but in reality, her father is Jaime Lannister ( Nikolaj Coster-Waldau). 

Jessica Henwick will play Nymeria "Nym" Sand, the second eldest of Prince Oberyn's daughters. 

Rosabell Laurenti Sellers will play Tyene Sand, another daughter of Prince Oberyn by Ellaria Sand, his last mistress. She's described as "fiercer than she looks" and is known for having twin daggers. 

Keisha Castle-Hughes is Obara Sand, a "fearsome warrior" and daughter of Prince Oberyn. 

DeObia Oparei joins the cast as Areo Hotah, the captain of Doran Martell's palace guard. 

Enzo Cilenti has been cast as Yezzan, once an extremely wealthy slave trader before Daenerys Targaryen ( Emilia Clarke) outlawed the trade. 

Rounding out the cast is Jonathan Pryce as the High Sparrow, a devout man who went to King's Landing to serve the poor and quickly developed a large following. 

Season five will premiere in 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2014)

Game of Thrones: Season 4 Bloopers (Comic Con)


----------



## Watson (Jul 27, 2014)

^


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

Khaleesi! Captain Hammer! Leeloo! Star-Lord! Even More Cosplay Goodness from Comic-Con 2014!

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/khal...en-more-cosplay-goodness-from-comic-con-2014/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/game...murphy-dies-in-the-midst-of-filming-season-5/

GAME OF THRONES Actor J.J. Murphy Dies in the Midst of Filming Season 5

And now his watch is ended. Native Northern Ireland actor J.J. Murphy has passed away, only four days into filming the fifth season of HBO&#146;s Game of Thrones. According to the Belfast Telegraph, Ser Denys Mallister (as was his character on the series), collapsed and died on Friday. He was 86 years old.

The series&#146; executive producers, D.B. Weiss and David Benioff released a joint statement in regards to the passing: &#147;We will not be recasting J.J. Murphy. He was a lovely man, and the best Denys Mallister we could have hoped for. And now his watch is ended.&#148;

Murphy reportedly had more scenes to film in the coming week as his character Ser Denys Mallister, the oldest member of the Night&#146;s Watch. The man commanded the Shadow Tower for thirty-three years and was uncle of Lord Jason Mallister, a renowned tourney knight and bannerman loyal to House Tully. It has been reported that Murphy had a lot of pride in being cast and acting in the series.

Outside of his forthcoming work on Thrones, Murphy also had a role as an elder townsmen in the upcoming feature film Dracula Untold starring Luke Evans, Dominic Cooper, Sarah Gadon, and Samantha Barks in addition to fellow actors from the Realm Charles Dance (Tywin Lannister) and Art Parkinson (Rickon &#147;Where&#146;s Rickon?&#148; Stark).

Murphy also acted in several notable films, including Angela&#146;s Ashes and the 1984 Helen Mirren/Joe Lynch film, Cal. Additionally, he was a noted actor at the Lyric Theatre in Belfast alongside the likes of Liam Neeson and another Thrones co-star, Ciaran Hinds (Mance Rayder).


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2014)

Westeros Weather App

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/game-of-thrones-ice-and-fire/id425700034?mt=8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

Game of Thrones Season 5: Day in the Life 

February 8


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Anthony Tate (Feb 5, 2015)

basically a live action anime


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2015)

Game of Thrones Season 5: Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2015)

Game of Thrones Season 5: Artisan Piece #1: The Weapons of Dorne


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2015)

Wallace the rabbit has gone from being an incredibly accommodating bunny to acting as a mad king and has demanded that his human provide him with a throne. Following the mandate, his dedicated human built a Game of Thrones-style Iron Throne using carrots and cardboard.


It is beginning to feel like spring, but winter is coming. Wallace?s internet fame has completely gone to his head and now he demands a throne. Will his rule be just, or will his hunger for power be his downfall?

http://laughingsquid.com/dedicated-...rrots-and-cardboard-for-his-demanding-rabbit/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2015)

And Now, a GAME OF THRONES Iron Throne Made of Dildos [NSFW]

http://nerdist.com/and-now-a-game-of-thrones-iron-throne-made-of-dildos/

Why yes: that is a giant, rubberized version of Game of Thrones? Iron Throne made entirely of black dildos ? how did you know and what gave it away? Was it all the power it wielded with its mere presence? Its girth? The way it draws the eye in and makes you swear up, down, left, right, and sideways that you will never go back to sitting on another replica chair ever again? Or maybe it was simply the fact that the video was called ?Game of Bones? and, well, I mean what else could this behemoth be, right?

Exxxactly.

So yeah. Bondara ? one of the United Kingdom?s most popular online sex toy destinations ? decided one day to give the Internet a gift (there is so much pun potential here. Just like SO. MANY. PUNS.), wrangling 200 of their finest dildos and a cavalcade of shameless artisans to construct the beast in a mere 24 hours. Something tells us Tyrion would be far keener to sit on THIS particular throne than the actual Iron Throne. After all, he is the god of tits and wine. And this throne doesn?t stab back (well?) in a way that destroys an entire family and kingdom in one fell swoop.

And exciting bonus for all our UK Nerds out there ? there?s a giveaway going on right now where you could WIN THIS EXTREMELY SFW THRONE for your very own, Littlefinger-inspired home.

So, OK, now that we all got through that like adults, let?s go nuts with the dirty punnery in the comments, shall we? After all ? in the immortal words of a one Dan ?Casey? Snow, ?If you thought this would have a happy ending, you clearly haven?t ? oh wait, no, it totally will.?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2015)

Game of Thrones: Bastards of Westeros


----------



## BigRed1987 (Apr 2, 2015)

this show is amazing


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 2, 2015)

Whos having an IMF Game of Thrones season premier party? :serious:


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Dannie (Apr 14, 2015)

Jersey gym rat said:


> Whos having an IMF Game of Thrones season premier party? :serious:


Seasons premiere turned into a season marathon lol
First 4 episodes of the new season leaked out before the premiere.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2015)

Where is Old Nan?


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 18, 2015)

Why?  You got the hots for her? You kinky SOB.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Seasons premiere turned into a season marathon lol
> First 4 episodes of the new season leaked out before the premiere.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Yeah pretty cool! Pirate bay I  you!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2015)

dogsoldier said:


> Why?  You got the hots for her? You kinky SOB.



I like stories!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Faceless Men and House of Black and White Explained


----------



## sneedham (Apr 20, 2015)

I moved to a location without cable..... I think I will install KODI on my PC and get all this shit for free.... I love and miss GAME OF THRONES.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2015)

Meet The Hot Body Double For Daenerys Targaryen On ?Game Of Thrones? Who?s Setting Off A Game Of Boners In My Pants 

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/body-double-daenerys-targaryen/

Rosie Mac is an 18-year-old body double for Emilia Clarke (aka Daenerys Targaryen) who comes from Newquay in Cornwall. While up until now she hasn?t had a lead role in Game of Thrones all of that is about to change, since according to Metro the producers of the hit series have become so enamored with her that they?ve made a part just for her in the show.







https://www.facebook.com/Rosienelson8


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2015)

sneedham said:


> I moved to a location without cable..... I think I will install KODI on my PC and get all this shit for free.... I love and miss GAME OF THRONES.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice work. Jew that shit!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I wish! I've read all the books, no-ones fucked her yet!



That look Sansa gave Roose Bolton cracked me up. If looks could kill.


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2015)

Beware of Spoilers

Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Lyanna Stark Explained


----------



## greenglow (May 12, 2015)

Emilia Clarke is in the new Terminator....hopefully she is blonde, looks way better
This will make up for some missed screen time in game of thrones


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2015)

Beware of Spoilers

Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Maester Aemon Targaryen Explained


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Euron Greyjoy and Victarion Explained


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Dragons and Asshai Explained


----------



## FUZO (Jun 15, 2015)

Another fuk'd up ending


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 5 Aegon Targaryen Explained


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2015)

That nerd knows his GOT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2015)

Iain Glen turns 54 today.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)

Game Of Thrones Season 6 - House Tyrell History and Endgame


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2015)

I hear there is a porn parody game of throats


----------



## CG (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't wait for the next season already


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2015)

Game of Thrones: Comic-Con 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

Game of Thrones casts Samwell Tarly's brother

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/0...r?hootPostID=68a8cf9cc424cf0041450a32b1efd505

It?s official: We?re going to meet at least one member of Samwell Tarly?s family next year.

HBO?s Game of Thrones has cast UnREAL star Freddie Stroma in season 6. 

The English actor is going to play Dickon Tarly ? Samwell?s brother. 

Stroma is best known for his role on Lifetime?s acclaimed dramedy UnREAL where he played the sought-after bachelor on a fictionalized The Bachelor-type reality show. He also appeared in the final two Harry Potter films and has a role in the upcoming Michael Bay movie 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi. He is likely to appear in the second season of UnREAL, as well. 

There?s not much known about Dickon from George R.R. Martin?s novels upon which Thrones is based. Dickon is described as Sam?s younger and more physically capable brother. Their father, the military commander Lord Randyll Tarly, cruelly forced Sam to choose between joining the Night?s Watch or death so that Dickon could be his heir instead. When we last saw Sam in season 5, he was leaving Castle Black with Gilly for Oldtown to study to become a maester.  

Previously, EW exclusively reported that Thrones cast former Deadwood star Ian McShane in a mystery role and tapped silver screen legend Max von Sydow to play a recast Three-Eyed Raven. Thrones, which is nominated for 24 Emmys this year, returns next spring.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

?Game of Thrones? Casts Pilou Asb?k as Euron Greyjoy for Season 6

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/game-of-thrones-euron-greyjoy-pilou-asbaek-season-6-1201584050/

HBO?s ?Game of Thrones? has cast Danish actor Pilou Asb?k as Euron Greyjoy in season six, Variety has confirmed.

Euron Greyjoy is the uncle of Theon (Alfie Allen) and Yara (Gemma Whelan) and the younger brother of Balon Greyjoy (Patrick Malahide), Lord of the Iron Islands. In George R. R. Martin?s novels, Euron is a skilled warrior who captains a ship called the Silence, and is known for his tempestuous and unpredictable moods. If season six of ?Thrones? follows the Greyjoy storyline from Martin?s ?A Song of Ice and Fire? novels, Asb?k?s Euron is likely to play a pivotal role in the series going forward.

Other newcomers for season six of the fantasy epic include Ian McShane in an unspecified role, and Max von Sydow, who will take over the role of Bran Stark?s (Isaac Hempstead Wright) mentor, the mysterious Three-Eyed Raven, when the show returns in 2016.

Asb?k has appeared in roles on the big and small screen, including ?Lucy,? ?The Borgias? and ?Borgen.? He?ll next be seen as Pontius Pilate in the upcoming remake of ?Ben-Hur? opposite Jack Huston.

?Game of Thrones? leads this year?s Emmy race with 24 nominations, including nods for outstanding drama series, supporting actor in a drama (Peter Dinklage), supporting actress in a drama (Emilia Clarke, Lena Headey), guest actress in a drama (Diana Rigg), directing for a drama (David Nutter, Jeremy Podeswa) and writing for a drama (David Benioff & D.B. Weiss).


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2015)

House Tarly Explained


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2015)

Shame!


----------



## Mountain-Man (Sep 22, 2015)

Love got never miss a show read all the books


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

Mountain-Man said:


> Love got never miss a show read all the books



I hope that fat fuck doesn't kark it before he finishes writing the series


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2016)

Coffee and cigarettes


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/GameOfThrones/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## dogsoldier (May 1, 2016)

Damn it....HBO is offline in my area due to technical difficulties.  No Game of Thrones tonight!


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2016)

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/tyrionfans/videos/1126053184134069/


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2016)

Episode 1-2 were a non event


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Episode 1-2 were a non event



You know they always build up to the mean stuff. Be patient.

Puberty is making those kids tall. First Bran and now the other one.

"I saw your pecker. What kind of god would have a pecker that small?"


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDCGoVqKSjc


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2016)

The way he looked at Brienne...


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2016)

Tormund likes his women big.











http://nerdist.com/brienne-and-tormunds-ship-is-real-on-game-of-thrones/


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

HOLD THE DOOR


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2016)

5 details you might have missed in the latest 'Game of Thrones' episode

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Warning: Spoilers ahead if you have not watched Sunday's "Game of Thrones" episode.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/Nerdist/videos/1249271568423982/


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2016)

5 details you might have missed in the latest 'Game of Thrones' episode

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti

During Bran's whirlwind of greensight visions in the opening scene, we were given a glimpse of the Mad King Aerys Targaryen ? Daenerys' father and ruler of the Seven Kingdoms before Robert Baratheon. Not only did we finally see him in the flesh, but Bran's vision included Jaime Lannister killing Aerys by stabbing him in the back.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2016)

Season 6 of Game of Thrones has taken fans beyond the events of George R.R. Martin?s A Song of Ice and Fire novels and moved the characters towards the series? endgame. But that conclusion could mean shorter seasons for the show.

Veteran TV director Jack Bender was interviewed by Vanity Fair about the two episodes of Game of Thrones that he helmed this season. When asked if he would return for the seventh season, Bender replied, ?I don?t know the answer to that They?re only doing seven [episodes], and they?ve got their regulars who have done it forever.?

While that news is sure to disappoint some fans, it?s not entirely a surprise. Back in April, Game of Thrones co-showrunner David Benioff said ?I think we?re down to our final 13 episodes after this season. We?re heading into the final lap. That?s the guess, though nothing is yet set in stone, but that?s what we?re looking at.?

If HBO has settled on 13 episodes and season 7 will only get seven, then the planned eighth season would be 6 episodes long. Considering there may be nearly a year between seasons 7 and 8, that?s going to be a very long wait for fans. But that?s nothing compared to the book readers who have been waiting for Martin to finish his final two novels in the series!

From a business perspective, it?s understandable why HBO would rather split the remaining episodes than deliver a 13 episode final season. Game of Thrones is one of the network?s most popular shows and the reigning Emmy winner for best drama. It?s the kind of hit that just doesn?t come along very often, and HBO won?t let it go without getting as much out of it as possible.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2016)

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2016)

This Kickstarter from Tony Wang is looking to make a detailed, six inch Hodor-door holder that is crafted around the actual scene, with the lovable single-word speaking character putting his arm and back up against the door (forever fighting against the charging wights). They?ve already printed some prototypes but are looking into the possibility of making a mold and casting them instead of using a 3D printer to produce them.

They are currently trying to get a licensing agreement from HBO, and if they fail to procure one everyone will get a full refund for their pledge, which is good because a lot of people have already done so. Their initial target of $5,000 has been obliterated, with nearly $68,000 already committed to the campaign. You can get one for as little as $37, and there are still 22 days left to get on board.

http://nerdist.com/game-of-thrones-inspired-door-holder-featuring-well-you-know-who/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)

"Screw you guys, I'm going home."

Beware of spoilers

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## tbody (Jun 17, 2016)

IMO this season is awful...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2016)

It's fitting with the story. Not enough tits and arse thou


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2016)

This is a fucking weak ass season. But I can't stop watching lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

Beware spoilers

The biggest question about Jon Snow's past will be answered by end of this sixth season of "Game of Thrones," Tech Insider has learned. 

http://www.techinsider.io/game-of-t...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2016)

Season 6 Episode 9 Jon Snow vs Ramsay Bolton TOP 10 WTF


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2016)

GAME OF THRONES Theories: Why Rhaegar Targaryen Fell In Love With Lyanna Stark

http://nerdist.com/game-of-thrones-theories-why-rhaegar-targaryen-fell-in-love-with-lyanna-stark/


----------



## fitmaxm (Jun 27, 2016)

Few years ago I heard theory that Jon Snow is a son of robert baratheon, they both are brunettes, at that time I do not believe it.  Maybe last episode of this season will reveal the truth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2016)

I know the truth!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz24vgl1lp8


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2016)

More hidden details

https://www.facebook.com/TechInsiderEntertainment/videos/1181367375231115/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## fitmaxm (Jul 5, 2016)

Again we should wait year or more for the next season, and 7 season will be shorter then 6.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2017)

Game Of Thrones Actor Neil Fingleton Dies At 36

Game of Thrones actor Neil Fingleton has died at age 36 due to heart failure.

The English actor played the giant called Mag the Mighty in season four of Game of Thrones. Mag led the attack on the Wall at the front of Mance Rayder?s army of Free Folk.

Fingleton also played the Fisher King in Doctor Who, and appeared in Keanu*Reeves' 47 Ronin,*as a Russian bodyguard in X-Men: First Class and did motion capture of Ultron in Avengers: Age of Ultron.

Fingleton stood at a height of 7?7?, making him the tallest man in the United Kingdom and the European Union*one of the 25 tallest men in the world.

Game of Thrones actor Neil Fingleton has died at age 36 due to heart failure.

The English actor played the giant called Mag the Mighty in season four of Game of Thrones. Mag led the attack on the Wall at the front of Mance Rayder?s army of Free Folk.

Fingleton also played the Fisher King in Doctor Who, and appeared in Keanu*Reeves' 47 Ronin,*as a Russian bodyguard in X-Men: First Class and did motion capture of Ultron in Avengers: Age of Ultron.

Fingleton stood at a height of 7?7?, making him the tallest man in the United Kingdom and the European Union*one of the 25 tallest men in the world.

Fingleton was a former basketball player. He played in college at the University of North Carolina nd for Holy Cross in the United States, then professionally in Spain, Italy, Greece, China, and England. He also played in the ABA and the NBA*developmental league.

The following statement was posted to the Tall Persons Club Facebook page:

?Sadly it has come to our attention that Neil Fingleton, Britain?s Tallest Man, passed away on Saturday.

?Neil became Britain?s Tallest Man in 2007 passing the height of Chris Greener.

?Neil started off in basketball in the USA before becoming a actor and starring in the X-men first class and also recently in the Game of Thrones.

?Our thoughts and condolences go out to his family.?

http://comicbook.com/2017/02/26/game-of-thrones-actor-neil-fingleton-dies-at-36/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2017)

Game of Thrones Season 7: Official Tease: Sigils


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMoB6QnBO0Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2017)

Flee you idiot.






Spoilers in the review
http://www.businessinsider.com/game...acebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-entertainment


----------



## SheriV (Aug 7, 2017)

it was cool watching Tyrion still be worried for Jaimie


I think this whole season is even weaker though- it feels rushed- like too many plot points to wrap up


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2017)

Behind the Scenes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE2wcBeyNdk


----------



## hulk9 (Aug 8, 2017)

Last episode was the best I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVTtNOepijk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2017)

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak2hp1vQb0A


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq0_mMin14Y


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jennaguill...n&ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.mq5vl0NyG#.jrPpQ5vW9


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2019)

Game of Thrones | Season 8 | Official Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlR4PJn8b8I


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2019)

Inside Game of Thrones: A Story in Prosthetics ? BTS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3MUpuRF6Ck


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2019)

HBO shuts down Iron Throne access in Queens after fans bombard Fort Totten resulting in 7-hour waits to see it

https://www.nydailynews.com/enterta...89SdIghrrRNXY8lcgTUaKw_vvGxce6apP9yR2TCl95Qhc

Like an army of Dothraki warriors, so many ?Game of Thrones? fans descended on Fort Totten in Queens that HBO was forced to prematurely shut down access to the Iron Throne replica it placed there two days in a row.

The throne, one of six hidden around the world by the cable network to promote the upcoming eighth and last season of the hit fantasy series, was first discovered Thursday by a die-hard Queens fan. HBO vowed that the seat would stay there through Monday night at 7 p.m. so that other wannabe kings and queens could pose for shots there ? but they didn?t anticipate the crowds and insane wait times.

The line was closed Monday at 1:30 p.m., more than five hours before it was supposed to, due to long waits. ?They closed the line earlier today due to the overwhelming amount of people that showed up,? an HBO rep told the Daily News.

On Sunday, it was the same deal. ?There was a 7-hour wait time yesterday and to ensure that everyone in line was able to make it to the throne, we shut down the line,? a different HBO rep said.

Furious fans who traveled long distances for a glimpse only to be turned away begged for more time.

?You guys should extend the event through next weekend,? Alexandra Eide tweeted at the official ?Game of Thrones? account. ?Went all the way to Fort Totten only to be turned away. Such a disappointment.?

Another fan tweeted Sunday, ?My friends and I drove 6 HOURS leaving our house at 345 a.m. to get to see the throne and it?s shut down!...We got there at 945 a.m. to be turned away and watch other people get to leave and come back as long as they left I.D.?

HBO told The News that there are no plans to extend the throne?s stay in New York.

The replica was placed in the fort located in the Bay Terrace neighborhood of northern Queens as part of its Quest For The Throne promotion. The other five thrones were found in England, Sweden, Brazil, Spain and Canada as part of the global scavenger hunt.

Melanie Joaquin, 22, suspected the final throne would be hidden at the fort before HBO even posted its hint Thursday morning on the show?s Twitter account.

?If you just look at it, it looks like ?Game of Thrones? should be shot there,? Joaquin told the Daily News. ?Movies and TV shows film there all the time. Once you see it, you don?t really forget it. I was just surprised that I got there first.?

Once HBO posted an image of the throne?s hiding spot in Fort Totten, Joaquin headed there as fast as she could and snuck through a fence to get to it before anyone else.

?I knew exactly where it was because every year the park has a haunted house and it?s in that battery,? Joaquin, a shared-office-space manager, said. ?The battery is basically where all the cannons were held and it?s really creepy and it?s one of those places in New York City that you never forget. You can see spots in the wall that have cannonball dents.?

?Game of Thrones? returns April 14 for six final episodes. On the show, the person who sits on the Iron Throne rules over the Seven Kingdoms in the fictional continent of Westeros.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch9Nj16dC8k


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 13, 2019)

Gayer than the green bay packers ...
Vikings was an awesome show

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOiqXee8tt0


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2019)

Slap Game

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puxjtmU7H70


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2019)

Game of Thrones | Season 8 Episode 2 | Inside the Episode 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoNRogjJn1Q


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2019)

Emilia Clarke Went Undercover as Jon Snow and Pranked People in Times Square

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acqxeL8mQvw

https://www.thrillist.com/news/nati...hCYaLC-DISK9inQPgIpMxxF30QQBXvIXqWBUtFgUThFG0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2019)

Kit Harington's MCU Role Has Been Revealed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtuTPZQlD-Y


----------



## REHH (Aug 25, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Kit Harington's MCU Role Has Been Revealed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtuTPZQlD-Y




Huh....gonna play Marvel hero


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2019)

Late next year


Game Of Thrones Prequel: Trailer (HBO) | Targaryen History - Fire And Blood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlU5MWt1j7Q


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2019)

DOA


The original Game of Thrones series quickly became a massive hit for HBO after launching in 2011 and eventually went on to become the premium network?s biggest series in history. Following the record-breaking final season earlier this year, HBO moved several prequel and spinoff ideas into various stages of development. It looked as though the future of HBO was going to be rooted in the Game of Thrones franchise, but that seems a lot less likely now. The untitled Game of Thrones prequel series starring Naomi Watts, which had already shot a pilot, was passed on by the network, killing the story before it even started.

According to a new report from Deadline, HBO has opted not to move forward with the first Game of Thrones prequel series from writer Jane Goldman. Of the various Game of Thrones series at HBO, this prequel was easily the furthest along, meaning that the first spinoff probably won't actually air for some time.

This prequel was set to take place thousands of years before the events of the main Game of Thrones series, dealing with issues of power, race, and the introduction of the White Walkers. In addition to Watts, the cast of the prequel included Josh Whitehouse, Miranda Richardson, Jamie Campbell Bower, Toby Regbo, Georgie Henley, Alex Sharp, Naomi Ackie, Marquis Rodriguez, John Simms, Richard McCabe, John Heffernan, And Dixie Egerickx.

A second prequel was greenlit by HBO last month, this one much more closely tied to the original series. The pilot of this series comes from George RR Martin and Ryan Condal, and takes place about 300 years before Game of Thrones. It will reportedly focus on the fall of House Targaryen.

https://comicbook.com/tv-shows/2019...fmfPJSTDUy42IBH-oTv76Y76GNZdwLcKaEkH8MmufVsec


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2019)

Star Wars Trilogy Canceled as D.B. Weiss and David Benioff Exit


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2020)

Game of Thrones' Jack Gleeson Returning to Acting After Six-Year TV Retirement

After six years off TV, Game of Thrones' King Joffrey is making his comeback. Translation? Jack Gleeson has his first TV role in six years since his Game of Thrones character was killed off in 2014.

Gleeson will appear in Out of Her Mind, a six-part comedy on BBC Two. Sara Pascoe wrote and will star in the series. The cast also includes Juliet Stevenson, Fiona Button, Cariad Lloyd, Adrian Edmonson, Navin Chowdhry, Sean Gilder, Tom Stuart, Scroobius Pip, Jumayn Hunter, Sheila Reid, Cash Holland, Lorraine Ashbourne and Cian Barry.

According to BBC Two, Out of Her Mind will explore heartbreak, family and how to survive both. The comedy will include a mix of animation as well as scientific explanation.

"Out of Her Mind is a direct expression of my mind. We've turned my brain into a theme-park, and everyone's invited! The cast are INCREDIBLE and I can't wait for people to see what we've made," Pascoe said in a statement.
Simon Pegg, Nick Frost, Miles Ketley and Pascoe will executive producer. Catherine Gosling Fuller will produce the show, the Blaine Brothers will direct.

After his character's death on Game of Thrones, Gleeson said he intended to retire from acting.

"The answer isn't interesting or long-winded. I've been acting since age 8. I just stopped enjoying it as much as I used to. And now there's the prospect of doing it for a living, whereas up until now it was always something I did for recreation with my friends, or in the summer for some fun. I enjoyed it. When you make a living from something, it changes your relationship with it. It's not like I hate it, it's just not what I want to do," he told EW. 

No premiere date for Out of Her Mind has been set yet.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/g...-retirement/ar-BB10X9mG?ocid=spartandhp&pfr=1


----------

